# 65 GTO with a little bit of rust.



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Now I am not looking to detract from Mitch's work, it just happens that we have similar projects and some comments about his work inspiring others motivated me to post this one here as well. Why not show that if you apply yourself you can do more than you ever thought possible. 

I am doing this for my father in law Dave, he helped me out when the USAF broke me and put me out. Gave me a place to live, fed me, and helped me get back on my feet. Well Dave had a 65 GTO convertible that he sold in 68 when his first daughter was on the way. He mentioned it and said it was the only car he would ever want back, so I picked a rolling shell hardtop up in South Carolina with a little bit of rust. Its a real GTO PHS verified to have been a 4 speed 4 barrel in Montero red.

It has been here since 2006 as the project I would get to when I could. Then back in November Dave ended up in the hospital with heart problems and I decided it would be a good time to get started on his car. Dave turns 65 on May 5th this year so that is the deadline, another cool part of this whole thing is the VIN ends with 00065, so that is like providence having that many 65s all at the same time.

Here it is right after it got up here to Michigan. Doesnt look all that bad from here.










Could be worse, at least it has seats in it right?

















And no engine or trans.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

The trunk reminded me of a speech years ago, 1000 points of light.









A bit of rust on the seal channel.









Holy smokes where was the window resting, in the back seat?

















Takin it apart.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Chipped bondo off the quarter panel with a putty knife, didnt have to sand a bit to get to this point. Someone really screwed things up back in the 70s or 80s. Patched a quarter from a Tempest on it with a stick welder. Got the body off the frame, that was fun.


























Built a rotisserie out of 3x2 box and hung the body on it.The casters cost as much as the steel did!

















Sandblasted the frame in a freezing rain storm, remind me not to do that again.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Found more rust. The dash was held in by the wiring harness and the little plastic thing around the column.










































Got to sanding and blasting on the body to find all the areas that need attention.


































Painted the frame! Yes going the other way!


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Waited a month for the floor pans, there was a screw up and they didnt ship them for three weeks. Got to cutting and pasting when they got here.


































Hacked the trunk out with a sawzall and replaced the braces under it that hold the tank in place. Got some Eastwoods encapsulator brushed on the spots that will be hidden when its all done.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well they are in there, not finished welded yet but close enough so the car has some structural integrity again. Been blasting and sanding on it since I shot these weeks ago, its getting there but my blaster died today so I need to order up a new larger one. Less time filling more time knocking crust and oxidation off!


























I'll take some pics of it soon to update it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice!! Looks like your doing good work! :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

What is the build date of that car ? with a VIN of 00065, it looks to be one of the very first ones built...:cool
You have a very ambitious completion date...good luck. I'll have to wish Dave a happy b-day ....we share the same day....but I'm not quite 65....:cheers


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Its not the first run through the sequence, so its a late build. Hey wanna see who gets done first? Did you get a frame yet?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Thumpin455 said:


> wanna see who gets done first? Did you get a frame yet?


:rofl::rofl: I'll be lucky if mine see's the road May 5th of 2011...:willy:

I do have a frame. Went to Oklahoma last March for it.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah I have more time available than you do. You have more structural issues than I do too. Its starting to get warmer here too, its been above 25F for a few weeks now. That is good workin weather as long as you arent doing any sanding with the DA (fingers get cold) or trying to make filler, primer, or paint stick to anything. 

Here's what I got done today.

The package shelf has a ton of holes in it, good thing it is covered up. I can slather on the POR or encapsulator and not worry about it, just get the flaky stuff off. Need to patch the floor under the seat, its really swissed under there, and the dash needs a bit more work. My hood's lens was heavily pitted so I gotta cut another one for it, couldnt see anything while I was doing under the dash.

The blaster needs both valves replaced, a new hose, and its a bit small, so I think I will order a larger new one instead.


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks faintly familar to what I was doing in '05 to my '64. Including but not limited to the rear window gutter and filler panel. Very nice so far!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Hindsight is always 20/20 but you could've ordered a full floor pan without the braces and been done with the patching of that. I'm sure you'll keep that in mind for the NEXT one you do.....:lol:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree
I put in the whole floor without the braces on in 2 full length pieces. Less welding the better.
Looking forward to see how TMP's 1 piece goes.

..and that panel behind the rear window, I ground over a gal of bando, crumpled up paper, crumpled up wire mesh, and a ton of rust out of the window channel. By the time I ground all the crap out, the panel fell off.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Man, between yours and Mitch's my 64 was a cream puff. Finished her over 15 years ago. She is conv. so did have to do full trunk floor. But amazingly the rest was pretty solid. Motor and tranny was gone so dropped a 455 w/tubo 400 in it. Been enjoying it ever since, in fact back at the start of the GTO fun had to build one for my late wife too. Was always concerned we might get simultaneous speeding tickets going to a car show. Keep up the good work and another one will be saved. Seen you have a 05 on you bucket list too. I have a 04 also and will tell you I enjoy that one just as much as the 64. You just can't beat this new technology. THANKS FOR THE UPDATES, LES


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

Its great to see this extent of resto work being done on these classic cars' 
very inspiring for others in resto situations, also the preservation of this genre of cars is good thing for the future. ( Detroit iron still around 50 yrs later' they dont make cars like this anymore as you all know). I am cosmetically restoring a 66 tri pwr goat at this time we've had it since 68 so now desreves a bare metal paint job etc.. fortunately very little metal work required. Religiously oiled and waxed every winter  I take my hat to you guys doing this degree of work. :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll Second what Gran Torismo is saying. It's guys like you who inspire the rest of us mere mortals to pick up a new tool and attempt something we've never done before. It's a big boost for the entire hobby, and those folks personally involved. Also, 2 more irreplaceable, left-for-dead real GTO's are being put back on the road. Long after we're all gone, they just may still be around!!! Keep posting those photos!!


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks guys, but I am not extraordinary. Just an engine and trans guy who cant afford to pay someone to do this stuff, so I learned how. Anyone can do this stuff if they take their time, read how, and practice a couple times before they try it on a keeper. I learned to paint by shooting my 76 C10 shortbox, a 67 Cougar,  a 79 TA, and a 79 Formula I made look better cheap. I learn more on each one I do, and Mitch is way ahead of me in a lot of ways, he does very nice work. My welds are crap compared to his, and I really need to step up and buy some better equipment for this stuff. 

I thought about the full floor, but with the truck freight, it being more expensive than the kit, and also needing the firewall patches that were included with the kit price, I went with these. I did a full floor in the 71 Mustang I have been doing, much easier indeed except the only way to get it in the car was through the windshield opening with the dash out. If you want to feel really good about a project other than Mitch's check out this one. 71 Mustang

Really I am not a paint and body guy, I build engines, transmissions and carbs.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I do all the mechanical myself, and body work to an extent, but I am no welder. In California, I haven't needed to be! The norm out here is all original metal and pans, with the exception of trunk pans sometimes due to rear window leakage. I will probably replace the trunk floor in my '67, as it's sort of thin in a few places. The car came from Tennessee in 1983. My '65, though, is all original thru-and thru, and the floors/trunk is mint. Thank goodness the original owner moved from Spokane Washington to Los Gatos, California in 1966!!! You guys doing this extent of resurrection on these cars really impress me. My hat is off to you both, and I think positive thoughts for Mitch every day!!!


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

My Cougar came from California, had lots of nasty dents but not much rust. Quite different from most cars I have now. I am jealous of you guys for the cars you have available, and the weather, but not much else..  

This one came from South Carolina, dont know anything about its history or why its rusted so bad top down. The other cars I got in that state werent this bad, maybe it was stuck in a coral reef for a decade or so before I got it..


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I was extremely surprised at the amount of rust on mine coming from Colorado. Once I got the window sticker, it made sense. The car was delivered new on PA....


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

My 70 is in much better shape, minimal rust on that one but I need to get to it soon. All I got done today was sanding and knocking filler off. I sanded the doors down and found that I dont need the entire lower patch, just a couple rust spots rather than lots of cancer. Also found the passenger side quarter ahead of the wheel is in decent shape, needs a bit of work on the body line but really I dont have to cut it off to fix it. The cool thing is the patch for the door I have will work for fixing the quarter on the drivers side! So who needs a patch for that when the door skin patches will work? 

A bit more blasting tomorrow and I hope to be done with that. Then I can get concentrated on this metal work thing. I think I will need more wire. The drool is building up on the keyboard and desk thinking about a plasma cutter... Mitch I think you sold me on one.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Lookin' good '455!!!

My 65 came from NH! Does make the car lighter!! Had to replace full floor, braces, full quarters, trunk pan, bottom of pass door. Other than that, I was lucky, all gutters were intact and dash to front cowl needed just a little patching.

And I ask myself again..... " and we do this why???" ,kind of like jumping out of a perfectly good airplane, why do it!

BECAUSE WE LOVE IT! arty:

rich


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The plasma is a nice tool to have in the arsenal. It was a bit spendy just for cutting metal but with all the other projects you, and I, have waiting, it will get more use. I have been looking at them for several years but the price was too intimidating. They have finally come down to a reasonable level. Mine is a Hobart Airforce 400. Hobart discontinued that model last year and made it a 500. A Northern store here had this one left and put it on clearance for $900, spankin new with the full 5 year warranty. The new models have a split warranty now 5/3/1.
I decided against a 110 machine because I have an ag tractor and ditch mower that needs frequent repair and wanted a cutter that could handle 3/8ths. This machine came with the special 20 amp 110 plug and that's all I have used so far and for cutting sheetmetal is just fine. I actually have it turned all the way down to get a pin point arc. There are a number of inverter powered 110 machines on the market for well under $800 and they have decent reviews.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Rich. "Jumping out of a perfectly airplane." Ain't no such THING!!!!! I almost made it to 100 jumps and the Army payed me for everyone of them!! BECAUSE WE LOVE IT!! AIRBORNE LES


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I didnt get paid to jump, had to get permission from my entire chain of command just to be able to do it. Long time ago in a far off land stationed at a base that is no longer there.  

I would only need a 110, anything bigger than that and I will use a sawzall or blue wrench. Cant do it this month, but I really need one of them thangs.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

455 you know the great thing being Army and flying in a USAF plane. They will take you anywhere you want to go, and if you jump out it's FREE. They pay the plane ticket!!!! Sometimes it was a long walk back though!! Now get back to work on that 65 cause we want to see it in Wichita this year. Your 1st beer is on me. LES


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Damn i thought I did some work, my car looked brand new before i did anything to it ,hats off to you and good luck :cheers


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

As I was ASW Sonar Oper. ( Jezzabell) on a P-2 and P-3 . About 2000 hours of missions, and I was just fine sittin' in a pressurized (P-3) a/c with plenty of food to eat and an on-station of time of about 25 hours!
Jump? Why? On fire? Can't we just piss on it to put it out and then get out and push the plane home? There ain't nuthin' but water down there and cold too!!!
But loved every minute of it!!!!

rich


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Got the rest of the blasting done, there is a bit more to do but now I can start on the metal work. If it isnt bare metal its getting cut off and replace at this point.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like a nice job done on the floors and trunk pan. :cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

have you blasted roofs before? how does it not warp the hell out of it.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

66tempestGT said:


> have you blasted roofs before? how does it not warp the hell out of it.


The small blasters arent that hard on the metal provided you use a very shallow angle, hit it with a glancing blow and it doesnt screw things up. The more vertical the angle gets the more chance you have of hurting it. Even though it can be done, I use a DA on the roof. Takes FOREVER but it doesnt put any waves in the metal.

Mostly what I use the blaster for is removing the rust from deep pits, cleaning the jambs and other curved surfaces, and doing the undersides where the waves wouldnt make much difference because there isnt much flat metal. This one has some heavy pitting on the quarters that I blasted, so did my 79 Formula I did last summer. I fill in the cleaned pits with POR15 and sand them smooth. Otherwise I dont blast the exterior sheetmetal, especially not the hoods.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks, i thought the roof looked blasted in the pic. i have seen several hoods and trunks ruined by the sand blaster.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I like my parts to be relatively straight, and its hard enough getting a hood to look flat and not wavy after all these years. You can see the heavily pitted spots I had to hit with the blaster, and I used very shallow angles on it from a good distance away. No need to cause more work.

And here are the pics of the quarter patch, I pulled the dent out of the top body line too so it would relieve the oil can effect on the quarter. Worked perfectly and now the back half of the quarter wont need a half inch of mud to be straight.

Here is the drop and patch, need to grind in the wheel well a bit yet, and the shoot it full of POR15 so it doesnt rot again.


----------



## BMXnGTOs (Jan 26, 2009)

Great pics of the trunk area! I have a question or two.......did you weld the whole bottom edge of the quarter? Is that a better alternative to just spot welding that edge? 

And the pic of inside the trunk. I can see the weld where the trunk edge meets the extension, but its hard to tell how much of the extension sticks out toward the quarter. Is the brighter area the top of the extension or is that the body line on the inside of the quarter? The reason I ask is because when I line all mine up, very little of that extension piece actually extends past the trunk floor, especially where it meets the tail crossmember.

Thanks again for all the pics. I love checking out other peoples progress, especially when its what I am undertaking!! 

RC


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

It has about 1/4" to 1/2" sticking out past the weld, and if I could get a nice tight seam that didnt leak water or dust I would only spot weld stuff. Since Dave might drive it in the winter occasionally, or even once, I dont want salt or water getting in there, so I weld the seams as tight as possible. I will still slather it full of POR15 or rust encapsulator then cover that with a black enamel to slow the rust as much as possible.

Yours looks like the Beirut Edition 65 GTO, I think mine was the Laurentian Abyssal Special since it would only be worse if it was pulled from the bottom of the North Atlantic.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

BMXnGTOs said:


> Great pics of the trunk area! I have a question or two.......did you weld the whole bottom edge of the quarter? Is that a better alternative to just spot welding that edge?
> 
> And the pic of inside the trunk. I can see the weld where the trunk edge meets the extension, but its hard to tell how much of the extension sticks out toward the quarter. Is the brighter area the top of the extension or is that the body line on the inside of the quarter? The reason I ask is because when I line all mine up, very little of that extension piece actually extends past the trunk floor, especially where it meets the tail crossmember.
> 
> ...


That's exactly how it fits. There is a gap between where the trunk floor/extension meet and the quarter panel. You should be able to look down there and see the extension to bottom quarter lip seam. The extension goes under the trunk floor to brace the edge of it and close off the quarter.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

spot welding is prefered. it is not only much quicker, but two panels clamped together and plug (spot) welded has more strength than the edge weld. after everything is welded and coated five minutes with some urethane seam sealer will take care of any small gaps that will not be water tight. that is how the factorys do it to this day. water tight and passes the crash tests.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

If you have a spot welder it works. One thing I do especially on the floors to connect them to the bracing beneath them, is to drill a hole through both the panel and the brace, then fill the hole in and it holds them together without as much welding. Similar to a spot weld, but easier to do with a mig.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

thats what i mean by plug weld except only drill through one piece and weld to the other piece. if you drill all the way through you are still only welding the edge, not the prefered method. most people (even body shops) dont have a spot welder to duplicate factory. when i say spot weld i mean plug weld.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I use screws to make sure the panels are tight when I cant put pressure on them, works sorta like a cleco pin, but not as nice.


----------



## BMXnGTOs (Jan 26, 2009)

Mitch, I understand they dont go all the way to the quarter. But the extensions dont stick out as far as the OEM ones did, especially at the rear of the car. Wondered if that was the norm....
Thump, My GTO is pretty solid except the trunk and the surface rust all over. Sitting outside next to the in-laws barn for year and years didnt do the original paint any justice, did it? I am intrigued by the amount of work some people will do to resurect these cars. You my friend, got me going, and are keeping me motivated by the progress on yours.

Keep up the good work...

RC


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

BMXnGTOs said:


> I am intrigued by the amount of work some people will do to resurect these cars. You my friend, *got me going, and are keeping me motivated by the progress on yours.*
> 
> RC


That is the reason I post pics or any information at all for that matter. If the project I am doing motivates or teaches someone how to DIY, then its worth it to me. Also I learn other ways of doing things when people ask questions from a different perspective or when they have already been through it and offer valuable advice, like 66Tempest has. Like I said I am not a body man, I am learning this as I go even though this isnt the first one I have done. If I want to brag I will show you timeslips because that is where my 'talent' and 'experience' happens to be.

I didnt get anything done yesterday, had to run into town and it wasted most of the day. Its warmer today, and I dont have anywhere to be so with luck I can get some pics of the other corner for you.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The willingness for everybody out here to share and help out is what makes the hobby so much fun. It educates people, motivates them, and gets these old cars back on the road for future generations to enjoy. Not only that, lasting friendships can form. It's positive energy doing constructive things. Any time an in-depth restoration post is posted, it is greatly beneficial and appreciated, at least by my friends and I!!


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

:agree

this has been a great place for knowledge and hope to meet some of you one day when my car is back together.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Joy of joys, I have to cut the drivers quarter off and fix the stuff someone hacked in a long time ago. At least I can smooth it and fill the holes then make the wheel lip fit MUCH better.. taking pics as I go. On lunch right now..


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah, add about an inch and you could get bigger tires then mine under there!!! :cheers




I don't know how you'd do it and keep the panel straight though.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Here is the nastiness from the outside. Marked and ready to cut for the patch. Its the faint yellow line.










Opened up like a tuna can, this is after I got 8lbs of dirt and crud out of the drop. Its a really tight spot on these cars, GM shoulda done something different. Im not going to re-engineer it yet










Hacked out and it would have been ready to put the patch and drop in if the previous repair wasnt jacked up. So I had to do more cutting and I decided to get a nibbler because it would make so much cleaner cuts without warping the metal.










It looks pretty ugly, and it was. The better half borrowed the camera while I was working on this nightmare so I didnt get pics of the messed up lip.










Going back together. When she brought the camera back the batteries were dead so I didnt get a pic of the patch I put in the big open area, it was rusted bad and full of holes, so I hacked it out and replaced it. Pics of it tomorrow.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh and thanks for the sticky, its an honor.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I got the patch welded in yesterday, and ground most of the welds down, I gotta remember to wear my hearing protection next time. The patch moved around a bit so I need to do some bumping to get the panel flat again, right now it has a slight bend to it along the front seam. I can use the bottom where it attaches to the rocker to help move it outward, but it really needs some persuasion. I found a wedge of wood stuck in that spot when I cut the panel off so I am working against the natural bend of the metal.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Thumpin455 said:


> Oh and thanks for the sticky, its an honor.


Thanks for the pictures, nice work!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Thumpin455 said:


> I got the patch welded in yesterday, and ground most of the welds down, I gotta remember to wear my hearing protection next time. The patch moved around a bit so I need to do some bumping to get the panel flat again, right now it has a slight bend to it along the front seam. I can use the bottom where it attaches to the rocker to help move it outward, but it really needs some persuasion. I found a wedge of wood stuck in that spot when I cut the panel off so I am working against the natural bend of the metal.


There was one in the same spot on mine .....


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Must be a common thing Mitch.. 

There was almost a 2 inch difference between where the passenger side fender lip and the drivers side were. That was partly because of the wrinkled wheel well. I couldnt get it straight because of the folded crease in it, so I but it out. I'll fab a patch from the hood and weld it in there tomorrow.










Rather than fighting with the quarter panel to get it flat from the multiple cuts and welds, I used the rear lower patch and drop to locate the skin. So at least the back half of the quarter has the right profile to it. After I get the forward part of the wheel well back in the lip shouild be where its supposed to be. I like to have as little filler as possible, so I end up doing a bunch of bumping to get silliness like this flat again.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Shaping up !! It's getting the outer skins straight that scares me. So far most of what I've done is hidden but the quarter panel repairs are right there in your face. I'm hoping that once I get all the wheelhouses in, they will give me a good reference for the patch around the opening lip.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

yeah the wheel house is supposed to locate the quarter, and if its off a little bit it can cause big problems. I replaced both inner and outs houses on my Mustang, trial fit everything including the quarter. I welded the parts I couldnt get to with the quarter on and the skin didnt line up. The wheel well is in the right spot, but the front jamb was 1/2" short with a 3/4" overhang at the rear. The passenger side on that one came out great, but the drivers side needs a ton of rework.

This one, there is only a crushed and mangled wheel house, so I had to measure everything and make sure it was in the right spot. I know its going to have a couple issues when its on the frame again, because it moved around a bit when I cut the quarter and it lost some support. I might get lucky, I might not, we will see in a couple weeks.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Your projects make me feel better about my 66 Cloan. I have it ripped down, and have to replace the rear fill panel between the window and trunk, trunk pan, passenger side rocker, rear quarter in front of the tire. Then, every bolt on panel has rust and bondo. I have a friend that welds, as mine look like popcorn, but hope the body comes out good enough that it's worth it to invest in better doors, hood, and trunk, if not, suede black and a big motor, make a nice fast cruiser.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Mine spread on the roto too when I cut the rockers loose. I had to roll it upside down for it to fall in place and tack the parts good enough to roll back upright. It's very close, but I'm not going to weld either floor in much until I drop it on the frame to make sure it all lines up. Lots of screwing around getting the body on and off the frame again. I'll probably make some fork extensions and use the forklift for that stage.


----------



## HenryJ63 (Jan 11, 2010)

This is a great place guys, everytime I get discouraged I come here for a while and then its back to the garage. Not to hijack the thread but for my 66 convert body I am deciding if I should have the body blasted or not. The bottom side is covered in undercoating, could remove with torch and putty knife I suppose but what can one expect to pay to have a shell blasted? 
Thanks.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I scraped most of the undercoating off, blasting took longer and the scraper would take it off in large chunks. 

The goal for this month is to get it back on the frame so I can start the primer/filler process. Already two spools of wire in it.  Got some patching done over the last couple days, just havent taken pics yet.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Here's the latest, bumping dents doesnt show much so here are the welds I did. Also did some other stuff with the rotisserie. 

A rust hole on top of the quarter cut out and patched, it was pitted around it pretty bad. Doesnt look as nice as it will, I didnt grind on it much.










And the patches in the wheel well.


----------



## Unclesams (Jun 5, 2009)

Very admirable. When some "concours" judge tells you there isn't the correct stamp in some part of the sheet metal from when it rolled out of the factory, tell him to "stamp this."


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah I am waiting for someone to tell me everything wrong with it. Then I will tell them how long it took me to do what I did, and what it cost me, then I'll ask him who rebuilt his car.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

When ever someone tells me something is wrong on my `65 GTO, I just ask, where's your `65 GTO?? Let me take a look at it.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Got some work done today that will show in pics, started on the rear window. Had to resurface my anvil first so I could get a nice straight angle first. Yesterday I cut some strips from another hood that had a nice body line through them, it made a very nice curved angle I could section and use for the window channels. I think the first part came out ok, needs some work but its nice and solid now.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It's been my experience that the people who stand around and find fault with other people's cars generally: Don't have a nice car of their own, don't have any mechanical ability or skills, or, if by the slim chance they DO have a "nice" car, they bought it already done. Those who can't, teach. Those who can, DO. Good progress, go for it! Another '65 on the road!


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

> “It is not the critic who counts; not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood, who strives valiantly; who errs and comes short again and again; because there is not effort without error and shortcomings; but who does actually strive to do the deed; who knows the great enthusiasm, the great devotion, who spends himself in a worthy cause, who at the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement and who at the worst, if he fails, at least he fails while daring greatly. So that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who know neither victory nor defeat.”
> 
> Teddy Rosevelt


My favorite President.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Just need the part that has been on back order for the bottom and the rear window is done. Well just a bit of grinding to do on the drivers side where I made it a tad thin. It will still take some filler but at least the windows wont leak water anymore.










Also drilled holes in the floor pans so I can finish welding them tomorrow, after that and a bit of grinding/trimming on the seams then I will finish the drivers side quarter repairs. After that its on to the door jambs and the front window.


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

keep up the hard work 455. I just spent my whole spring break with a wire wheel and a grinder doing my frame which is done finally I'm going to start a little thread so hopefully I can get some good pointers as this is my first frame off resto at 21  but I found it at a young age (15 when I got my chevelle) I am not a professional welder, body man, or even mechanic (im an engineering student lol) so I learn from others posts like yours. Keep it up I hope to make my own thread soon. After seeing the shape of yours and how well you are moving along on it it makes me even more excited to work on my 66 since it has alot less rusty metal on it. I can only hope it will come out as good as your is looking so far


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

No worries, work is progressing..  Just nothing really interesting to take pics of, unless you like to see welds ground down and dents bumped out. I did get the control arms bushed and mounted, gont one spindle and spring in then the spring compressor decided to take a dump as I was doing the drivers side. Stripped the threads right out of it, and there is no way to put the spring in without a car on the frame or an engine in it. The good part is once the front end is together, I can stuff the engine and trans in and get them all lined up. Probably the easiest way to get to the trans bolts is to yank the body.. 

It wont be done for the May 5th deadline, but with luck I can have it painted and waiting on glass, interior, bumpers, trim, and wiring. I can always take it down there on the trailer and show it to him almost complete. I think we are planning some sort of surprise party for him, gotta talk to the mom in law about it and see what she has cooked up.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Got more done today, couldnt take the cold tonight and I am hungry so I quit at 2200. Got to looking at the kick panel area and it was pretty bad under the dash mount and all the way to the floor. Quite the air leak, probably make for a very chilly left leg at 60mph. So I chopped into it and started bending, trimming and welding. 

Also did a bit of grinding on the A pillar I started the other day, its coming out nice. The structural part of the pillar was good, so it just needed the cosmetic piece on the inside where the glass rests. So I built that out of Suburban hood, the channel in the underhood bracing that is on the edge near the spring mount was almost a perfect fit. Might as well use bends that are already in the metal right?

Here it is before, you can see the patch in the lower rear jamb and the grinding Dave's grandson David did on the floors. Kid busted his tail for 5 hours grinding welds, totally used up the wheel on the grinder. Kid is quite the worker, wish he was more into cars.




















This is after a bit of work, need to trim the flange to the lower channel that fits over this part. Lucky for me that make that piece, otherwise I would be having a really fun time making it and getting it to look decent.










The patch on the inside came out nice, doesnt have to look great since the dash covers it. 










If I could work more days each week and didnt have to help friends out, I think I could get quite a bit done on this metal work thing.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow, lots of fabricating. I would've just drove to Oklahoma and bought a cowl cutoff.....


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I need the practice, and Oklahoma is a LONG drive from here! Heck just getting down state to pick up the parts car is a LONG drive, 8 hours one way! I need to get that thing up here before long, I need some parts I dont have and cant make.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Thumpin455 said:


> I need the practice, and Oklahoma is a LONG drive from here! Heck just getting down state to pick up the parts car is a LONG drive, 8 hours one way! I need to get that thing up here before long, I need some parts I dont have and cant make.


I guess I never paid attention to where you are in MI..... Ya, OK is a bit farther for you than me, in fact you're closer to me than "down state"...:seeya:


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah I am way up north, and almost the same distance to Minnesota as it is to Detroit from here.  Two weeks from anywhere up here.

Here is the patching I got done today.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice, got the kick panel all patched and the toe board looks VERY familiar....:lol:


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Too Many Projects said:


> Nice, got the kick panel all patched and the toe board looks VERY familiar....:lol:


Dont they though? I noticed the same thing in your thread, how odd..  Long friggin day. I am hurtin for certain. Knocked off at 930 and took some pics of the patch I did in addition to hours of grinding and welding, and cleaning up joints, and other crap. Its annoying being at this stage because I do so much but it doesnt really show, so it feels like I am getting nowhere and I have to tell myself I actually got important stuff done today.

Just to feel like I accomplished something I started the toy and moved it over to the shop so I can swap some parts on it and build a seat mount. I need a diversion for a day or two of this welding and grinding. The drag car is the diversion. Also its about time the 98 Formy got insurance back on it so I can enjoy that sucker again since the snow is gone.

Well here is the frame that has been sitting outside waiting to go back under the body. I put the old rear back under it so I could move it and get more room in the shop. Found out the 14" slots I had on it wont fit these brakes. Bummer, I wanted to run them on the car, looks like I will have to scrounge a set or pick some up.










And the patch that didnt take that long but its about the only thing really different other than some filled holes and ground beads.










Not much left under the car now, just the wheel wells and that stupid drivers quarter. I am half tempted to order a new one and a wheel house this week and just be done with it. Actually I am seriously thinking on that and it just might happen. It would save me a ton of time getting the wheel lip to look right and I wouldnt have a low spot the size of Kansas in the quarter.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Thumpin455 said:


> I am half tempted to order a new one and a wheel house this week and just be done with it. Actually I am seriously thinking on that and it just might happen. It would save me a ton of time getting the wheel lip to look right and I wouldnt have a low spot the size of Kansas in the quarter.


See if The Parts Place  in Chicago has one and when you go get it you can swing back over to the main land and get that parts car....:cool


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Im not driving down there to pick on up, they can put it on a truck and ship it to me.  They have a decent price on it there, might have to give them a call and see how long until it can get here. 

Sanded down the Tempest hood, just finished the top and the power went out for three hours. Looks like its in good shape, one dent and no rust, go figure. So it can cover the engine until I can pick up a GTO hood for it. Might be a couple months so it would be good to have a spare, right?

I needed a break from the body work so I dug out the toy. We call it Old Ugly, its the street strip ride. A 79 WS6 Formula, it was 301 4 speed but now its a bit healthier with a Th400. I painted it last year for all of $240 or so, doesnt look bad for cheap single stage enamel. Needs some work but it has insurance on it and I am going to swap the plate from one of my trucks to it and cruise that sucker this summer. Heres what it looks like...



















It actually needs the cowl hood or a big scoop, and really the 4" hood isnt enough to run an air filter on it. I need to get a 6" hood or run a shaker from a TA with a big honkin scoop.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I got a quarter and outer wheel house coming from the parts place, they had a mount kit in stock too so I got one of those. He said about 7 days to get here, should give me enough time to get enough done that I can put it back on the frame when I get the mounts. Then its a simple matter of making the body smooth, putting an engine and drivetrain in, wiring it, running the lines, glass, cooling, brakes, tires, and an interior.. 

Its almost too easy...


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Thumpin455 said:


> I needed a break from the body work so I dug out the toy. We call it Old Ugly, its the street strip ride. A 79 WS6 Formula, it was 301 4 speed but now its a bit healthier with a Th400. .


I assume the 301 is gone also... Not many 301s making passes at the strip.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

...at least not more then 1


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Thumpin455 said:


> I got a quarter and outer wheel house coming from the parts place, they had a mount kit in stock too so I got one of those. He said about 7 days to get here, should give me enough time to get enough done that I can put it back on the frame when I get the mounts. Then its a simple matter of making the body smooth, putting an engine and drivetrain in, wiring it, running the lines, glass, cooling, brakes, tires, and an interior..
> 
> Its almost too easy...






I'd do as much on the frame as possible before you put the body on. Engine, tranny, drive shaft, exhaust, brake and fuel lines, etc.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

you will be glad you bought the quarter when the bondo work starts. after following this thread and Too Many Projects ive considered buying stock in evercoat. :lol:


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

The 301 stayed in Germany where I bought the car, yes my beastie has been run all out on Bahn 5.. Its changed a bit since then though. This is what is in it now, changed the valve covers today and took a pic in the sunlight. Why yes it is dirty, it isnt a show car now is it?  Also fixed the F150 so now I can get around and pick up parts, joy of joys.










The plan is to assemble as much as possible before I put the body back on, need to scrounge up a few things, might borrow them from the 70 for now since its going in the shop after the Mustang comes out. 

66 you should get stock in 3M and DuPont too. I dont relish the idea of sanding filler, man that is mind numbing... Its going over the primer this time, just seems to work better for me when I do that. The 65 will see a few gallons of high build thrown at it too, I want that puppy STRAIGHT...


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Thumpin455 said:


> Also fixed the F150 so now I can get around and pick up parts, joy of joys.


Now I know why you won't drive to Chicago for that quarter.....:rofl:


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah the Chevy truck I have gets even worse mileage. Might be the 454 in it. I just dont want to spend $200-$300 on fuel and 12 hours driving when I can have it dropped off for $135.

They are both good trucks and pull the trailer quite well, but the Ford had a broken starter wire and it needed the drag link replaced. Now it doesnt have half a turn of play in the wheel. Here is the 76 C10.. And what ya know the F150 is in the pic too.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

to bad the name Too Many Projects was already taken.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> to bad the name Too Many Projects was already taken.


.....maybe I should sell it on eBay....:cheers

I tell my wife that there are many others with far more jun.....stuff, than I have and even show her pictures but all I get is "good for them, they must have a better wife to put up with all that [email protected]".....:rofl:


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have an EX wife, and I still have all my 'crap' from before. It was the best 180lbs of ugly fat I ever lost.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Thumpin455 said:


> I have an EX wife, and I still have all my 'crap' from before. It was the best 180lbs of ugly fat I ever lost.


Um..........you're not talkin' bout Dave's daughter now, are you ???


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

No she is thin and not an EX.. Best woman I have ever had the honor of knowing. She rocks. She is also educated, very intelligent, motivated, and she has more ambition in her left thumb than anywhere in my Ex's entire family. Plus she is cool with me and my cars, guns, RC planes, computers, and whatever else I use to amuse myself.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Thumpin455 said:


> No she is thin and not an EX.. Best woman I have ever had the honor of knowing. She rocks. She is also educated, very intelligent, motivated, and she has more ambition in her left thumb than anywhere in my Ex's entire family. Plus she is cool with me and my cars, guns, RC planes, computers, and whatever else I use to amuse myself.


Now you did it............all the guys are going to be asking if she has any sisters....:lol:
I get that question a lot, although mine only likes 1 gun...


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

She has a single sister, but you had better be comfortable with a woman who is smarter than you are.  My woman doesnt like guns, she just doesnt have a problem with me having them.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I got in touch of the guy with the Tempest up here, bought the car and snagged some parts off it. Its still in his trees and I will cut off or unbolt what I want, and there wont be much left when I am done. So later this week I'll head back over there with my 600' of extension cords and the sawzall with two packs of blades.

Frame is rusted, floors are gone, but it has some parts that I need and they are in very good shape including the drivers side quarter that I just ordered. Sure it is rusted at the bottom, but the sail panel is in good shape and it doesnt have a jacked up weld down the body line. So I am going to section it above the factory joint and piece it in with the lower I already have. The wheel lip is in good shape, and the wheel house rusted away from behind it, so I can fix most of the mess from the previous 'repair' and have a spare quarter panel for it.

Also the trim around the front and rear glass is in excellent shape. It had good rocker moldings, and the upper cowl and dash is nearly perfect. Just a little rust in the dash left of the column, and that is easily patched. The front roof line on mine is all jacked up, rusted in places and generally a mess. So I can section the A pillars and roof to use as patches from the Tempest. Save me some time fabricating, I can just cut and paste so to speak.

The door jambs and kick panels are rusted worse than what I have now and the doors are toast, so I cant use much of that. Its a post anyway and the GTO is a hardtop so I couldnt use the doors for much other than patch material. It does have very nice tail lights and end caps, and the Tempest center piece is in good shape so I will keep all that stuff. The last things I will get are the rear end, manual steering box, and the 3 speed from it, it was a 6 so I dont need the engine.

My idea of a NOS front fender.










A few odds and ends I can use, and one hubcap! What a treasure to find that one hubcap!










I'll take some pics of the rusted hulk before and after I start cutting, it makes the GTO look good!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

WooT for the hubcap!! :cheers


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I know rite! It rocks! Now to find the other three. Man they would work nice on a sleeper.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i have the whole set. i used to stick them on my cragars. it barely scratched them.:lol: thats a 16 year old! wouldnt do it now. they are just wall decoration now. 14s used to be cool. now 15 looks a little small.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, I'm debating on new fenders because mine look like that, lol... Wish I had the welding skills you guys do. I'm trying though.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

jetstang said:


> Wow, I'm debating on new fenders because mine look like that, lol... Wish I had the welding skills you guys do. I'm trying though.


If I could get new fenders I would without thinking twice. Havent found any for the 65 yet, so this is as good as it gets for me. Doesnt take much to get the welding skills, just start welding.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Been busy but not always with the GTO. Long couple weeks... Had some fun eviscerating and filleting a Tempest today. Just so happens it had quite a bit of metal and other parts I can use. Took along all my power cords and we had 4 feet extra with all of them connected, its around 700 ft. Burned through 15 sawzall blades and had lots and lots of enjoyable quality time in the woods with the skeeters. My bud Andy came along after he got off work, man I owe him big time for all the help today.

This was my second trip to get parts, I unbolted what I could the last time, so most of the front end was gone. Here it is just after I started cutting. It was a nearly complete but rusted car and a tree had crushed the passenger side, so it came apart easy.










































I took this as we were rolling up the cords and picking up tools. Still need to carry half of it out of the woods, but this is whats left. See anything you need?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

the incredible disapearing tempest! you sound like a man that could use a portable generator. :lol:


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

It could have worked too, but it isnt every day I wander into the woods to cut up a car and carry it out like sherpas moving a dead water buffalo over the Himalayas.

Next project?


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

man pull those moldings off that chevelles grill lol one of mine fell off and I need a new set! lol


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

You gotta buy the whole car to get the moldings..


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

lol well I already have one  i guess another one wouldn't hurt  how much was it?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Thumpin455 said:


> You gotta buy the whole car to get the moldings..


It looks like that tree is growing out of the trunk and there's no frame!


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

where there's bumpers theres a frame! lol just like all the a-bodies. but definitly no suspension lol


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

There's at least some of the frame under it. Not sure what he wanted for it


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

haha ill give him the scrap price for it, that puppy is in a bad way. i only paid 3400 for mine running and driving with 7,000miles on the engine a shift kit in the tranny and very little rust with a new vinyl top already on it


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

oooooo ill take one of those 50's chevy twins i see in the background of the last picture


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hiatus, this is on it. Indefinitely.


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

what Hiatus?! on the goat? why so?


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Got things going on that need attention, life happens but I will do what I can, just no more marathon welding sessions, its going to slow down quite a bit. I showed it to my father in law because he is doing much better and I wanted him to know it was started, since it will be a while before I can finish it now.


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that man I hope everything turns for the better soon


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Rough couple weeks but things seem to be working out much better now. I'll know more in a month or two. 

Got a little more done, still want to get it on the frame very soon. Its getting a couple coats of epoxy primer in about half an hour, waiting for the stuff to react and having lunch. I found out one pint of POR15 will cover almost the entire underside of an A body with a brush. I was also reminded that without my latex gloves my hands will be black for a week or two after painting that stuff with a brush. Im in no rush now, but I still want to get things done, one good thing is I dont hurt nearly as much after some shots in my knees.

After the epoxy is cured, it will get a slight rough and the implement enamel I used on the frame, then the frame goes back under it to finish the quarter panel and repair the front window/a pillar/dash area. It might end up back on the rotisserie with the frame under it to do more work, but it will feel good to see the body rolling again.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

looking good!


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Glad things are working out in your life...good to see you back with the car.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Koppster said:


> Glad things are working out in your life...good to see you back with the car.


Me too, hopefully it lasts a while this time. 

Now it is back on the frame! Now I can get started on the quarter, the cowl, and getting it all in primer. I used two engine hoists to get it off the rotisserie, rather scary having all my work hanging there like that.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, just had a flashback!!


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well things get better then worse, then better again, and hopefully they wont get worse again. I should get something done on the Goat over the next two weeks, then I head back to Ne to pick up my kids for the summer. I just got back this morning from a trip down there for the oldest daughter's birthday last Friday. Once they are back and we have her 72 GTO here, then we can begin again in earnest. Going to need some moderation this time, other things in life are much more important.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well they got worse and worse, but life happens and the rest of my life is going splendidly.  I got some work done on the Goat today, after I finished the trailer axles I sanded down the quarter I got from the rusty Tempest. The GTO has all sorts of issues with that quarter, and I have a new skin too, but it didnt include the top and sail panel. Well now I have that, and if I cant fix the wheel lip well enough, I can use the skin on it. 

It is rusty on the bottom, but I have the rear patch already and the inside is in good shape. It will get some POR 15 in the hidden spots before it gets welded up, and it should never rust again, right? Anyway, work is progressing again.










Also check it out! PONTIAC ROW! My front yard is pretty damn cool, at least I think so.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

cool row of cars. i like the black one!


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Most people seem to like it. Its a 72 455 HO Formula, it has the original block and heads in it. Its the only really rare and desirable car I have. There are 276 of them and this one is mine. I have a 71 Formula 400 that I will be doing soon, I am thinking evil twin to the 72, paint them the same color, same wheels, same interior, but very different engines.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Getting some stuff done, all sorts of things going on now, so this has gone back burner for a bit. Its going to get some attention this week if all goes well. 

I got the quarter cut off, and almost have the used one prepped. The replacement is in pretty decent shape for sitting in a forest for 30 - 40 years, and it will cure the sail panel problem along with the trunk seal rust. Just need to fix some stuff on the lip snd get the front of it set up for a hardtop because it came from a post car.

The kids are up so I have someone to run the beadblaster and someone to watch the dogs and listen for the phone. That means I can get stuff done, its just lately I have been fixing the fence to keep the dogs in, mowing the grass every couple days, and doing lots of house repairs and cleaning. Tomorrow is car time again, I need to get some welding in.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like a tuna can spelled P-O-N-T-I-A-C.....:lol:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

.....sure glad mine wasn't that bad!


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yesterday I got out the paint brush and POR15 to get rid of surface rust and make sure this thing doesnt rust again. Well not in the spots I can reach anyway. Did the upper part of the cowl, inside the firewall, and the floor. Also under the filler panel between the trunk and rear window. Its already dry so today it will get some metal fitted back onto it and it will start to look like a car again. With luck I can get the wheel house and quarter panel back on it. It is progressing and my daughter ran the bead blaster while I painted. Then we got out of there so the paint fumes wouldnt kill our brain cells.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I got something done today. I did the outer wheelhouse last week and finally got the motivation to fit the quarter. It is almost ready to weld. I have a few more hours of work to do on it before I can say it fits right, but it is quite close right now.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

its hard for me to tell, but if you dont have the jackstand under the axle i would move it. if its foreward the tail end can sag. then when you put it back on the wheels your door gap can change. looking like a car again!:cheers


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I plan to have it on the wheels when I weld the quarter on. I dont need it tweaked or moving around and changing things. Still have some finish welding to do on the wheelhouse, its easier to do with the quarter off, so that will get done today. (If I feel ambitious enough)


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks good from here..............weld that sucka on and get on to the next area.....:cheers


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I got quite a lot done today. I hacked up the roof panel from the Tempest parts car and salvaged the roof leading edge and most of the channel. I also got the A pillar cover off and it just needs welded up after some patching. After that it is on to the passenger side A pillar, fixing the holes in it, and sealing the lower channel to the cowl. Not sure how I will do that, but I know I need to fill in some large gaps in the cowl. After that, I can concentrate on the quarter panel, doors, and front fenders. If I have a few more days like today it should be in primer very soon! Let the blocking begin!

I still need to grind the welds but its in there and it looks to be pretty straight. I spent two hours trimming the patch so it would fit with minimal gaps and no overlapping. A little more nerve wracking than doing the rear since I had to replace the entire top section due to rust holes.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Did the grinding on the roof welds, installed the A pillar cover and ground the welds on it. Took a break for lunch and havent been back out. Decided to take the kids to the lake instead, but before we go I wanted to post some pics of what I got done today. Its getting closer to primer and a couple gallons of filler that will get sanded off to make it smoooooth...


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Here is what I have gotten done on it lately. Yes I have been lazy as well as busy with other stuff. The drivers fender had a crease along the trailing edge where the Tempest door had smashed it in when it was opened. Pulled that apart and kicked the crease down, getting it pretty close. Far from final but its much better. The passenger side is needing more work, but it seems more solid than either drivers side I have. I wish they repopped these things, that would simplify my life considerably.



















Got some sand blasting done on the radiator support, it is turning out nice. A coat of POR and a bit of rust repair, then its primer and a top coat. If I am motivated enough tomorrow I will knock out the rust holes and get the thing covered.










It would be nice to get started on the primer yet this month, I have lots of welding to do before I can shoot anything on it. I cant buy the paint for a while, need to find a source for firewood before October, I go through 25-35 face cords each winter. Since I cant buy the paint for a while, I have plenty of time to get the body work done and the thing straight. I hate painting in winter, but it is much less humidity then.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Looking good !! You are still making progress and mine is put away for the summer. Just waaaay to busy .....:willy:


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Too Many Projects said:


> Looking good !! You are still making progress and mine is put away for the summer. Just waaaay to busy .....:willy:


Yeah I have other things to do, but that is mowing the yard, taking care of my dogs, etc. Been thinking of sanding down the 70, fixing some rust, and painting it so we can go cruising this summer/fall, but I need to get this one in primer first. So really I dont have much to do other than work on it and spend time with my kids.  Time to get back out there today...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Thumpin455 said:


> Yeah I have other things to do, but that is mowing the yard, taking care of my dogs, etc. Been thinking of sanding down the 70, fixing some rust, and painting it so we can go cruising this summer/fall, but I need to get this one in primer first.* So really I dont have much to do other than work on it and spend time with my kids.*  Time to get back out there today...


Put the kids to work sanding on the car!
The family that restores together stays together.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

They are beyond tired of sanding. Need to teach them to weld and shape metal.  I got the radiator support almost completely patched today, grind the welds tomorrow then slap some POR15 on it after a degrease. It was easier than I thought it would be, and so far it is coming out nice, even though you wont see the spots where it was rusted and patched when it is in the car.

I have a new motivation, it seems incredibly easy to do this stuff right now, so I am getting more done, it just doesnt show much in pics. Tomorrow I plan to get out there early and get lots of welding done, finish the fenders, radiator support, and get that quarter panel on permanently. I dont know where the motivation is coming from, but its there and it feels good.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheers


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Got the rust repaired on the radiator support, stiffened it up a tad in the process, then slathered it in POR. Also got the quarter panel almost perfectly trimmed to fit, I'll finish it up tomorrow and weld it. I dont have any pics of the quarter and you cant tell where I did the patches after it was painted black, so I am happy with how it came out. 



















Its gettin there!


----------



## sparky325 (Jul 12, 2010)

*restoration for prophit*

just curious, if a person buys an old beat up GTO, and has it professionally restored to sell what can he expect to make on his return? It seems to me that some nice cars in the 30-40K range had to cost near that to get them in that condition.

Am I missing something? Do most guys do it because they love the work, or to make money and move on to the next one?

Thanks in advance,

Jim


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

If someone was paying me a typical shop rate to rebuild this, they would be losing lots of money if they decided to sell it. I have 1200 hours in it already and it isnt even looking like a car yet. A typical shop charges between $40 and $120 an hour, sometimes much more, so the better the car you start with, the less it will cost you in labor. This particular GTO wasnt even a good parts car except for the frame, but it is the only 65 GTO I could afford to buy at the time. It was far too rusted and little more than a rolling shell when I got it.

I am doing this as a thank you, I am footing the entire bill and doing all the work myself. I have gotten a bit of help from his grandson and my kids, but all the hard stuff has been done by me. Most of the cars I have and will build are the ones I have owned for years. Some used to be daily drivers, others were projects I havent gotten to yet. If I make money on them (if I ever sell one) then great, but that isnt why I do it. For me it is something to do in my forced retirement, and there is nothing better than driving a car you built with your own two hands out of a pile of rusted metal.

If I were doing this to make money I would be starting with much less rusty cars. My direct cash cost of this project will be under $10,000, mainly because I have great scrounging skills, and lots of parts laying around to use on it. I never intended to sell it, so I am not building it to the standards that would bring in the most money, if I were the welds and seams would be done so you cant see them or even notice where they were. I consider this a driver quality build, make it safe and reliable rather than as close to perfect as humanly possible. If you want to make lots of money on each one, then the workmanship has to be much better than what I am doing with this one.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

sparky325 said:


> just curious, if a person buys an old beat up GTO, and has it professionally restored to sell what can he expect to make on his return? It seems to me that some nice cars in the 30-40K range had to cost near that to get them in that condition.
> 
> Am I missing something? Do most guys do it because they love the work, or to make money and move on to the next one?
> 
> ...


When I did mine I was quoted between 10 and 300 grand to put it back into paint, not put it together, just put it into paint. I KNOW the 10 grand quote would have never stayed at 10 grand, and the 300 grand guy, I was like WTF? Are you going to chrome dip the whole body or what?? Full frame off resto cars are selling for 25-45 grand, why would I spend 300 grand on 1??
I couldn't afford to even have the cheapest guy do the work, so I did it myself. Took me a little over 6 weeks and 10 grand in parts and supplies. I do not plan on selling the car as my late wife talked me into buying it and it has a huge amount of sentimental value. Plus being a 1 of 1 GTO there's no-one out there that can afford it.


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

An all chrome 65-67 GTO...That thing would look SWEET.


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

> Took me a little over 6 weeks and 10 grand in parts and supplies.


Did you already have the welding equipment, compressor, & blasting equipment?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

AMT1379 said:


> Did you already have the welding equipment, compressor, & blasting equipment?


Welding equipment, air compressor, grinders and cut off tools, yes, but I bought the board sander, DA sander, bondo and paint guns, lights, ect.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hit another snag with this thing. I have the quarter trimmed to fit and I mounted the trunk lid to be sure the quarter lines up and the gap is even. Then when I tried to close the trunk, well it hit the filler panel above it. So I adjusted it outward and it still has almost half an inch of overlap. This will not do. Apparently the hinges were bent at some point, so now I need to figure out how to make the trunk lid fit without elongating the holes so far the trunk is a slip on instead of bolt on. Yanking on it isnt as easy as it looks, if you pull the lid itself you can buckle it or dent it pretty bad long before the hinges move far enough. If you yank the hinges you can pull them off center or rip them completely out, not good either. How to do it without screwing anything up is what has been vexing me for three days now.


















The other little gem I found was an inch deep gouge in the drivers door. It was filled with bondo instead of being worked at all. Not sure what happened here but its deep and localized. Its not like it is in a hard to reach spot, they just didnt want to fix it, so they mudded it. A common theme with this poor Goat.


























That quarter sure looks like it belongs though dont it? I guess I can do something right.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

sparky325 said:


> just curious, if a person buys an old beat up GTO, and has it professionally restored to sell what can he expect to make on his return? It seems to me that some nice cars in the 30-40K range had to cost near that to get them in that condition.
> 
> Am I missing something? Do most guys do it because they love the work, or to make money and move on to the next one?
> 
> ...


My car was a rusty heap I drove home for $1500. When I bought it, it was probably a good parts car even though it ran because it was so rusty. But it was in my budget and I could spend money on it as I got it rather than one big chunk. And it's really something I wanted to do as I enjoy working on old cars and wanted to take it to the next level.

Definetly a labor of love and the personal desire to have something you did yourself. I personally think you have a greater sense of satisfaction driving something that you put so much effort into. 

Don't get me wrong, there are a lot of cars I wish I could buy, if I had the coin :lol:.

Also, does it seem to you guys that people that buy thier cars drive them more than people who build/restore thier own? Not just GTO's, streetrods and everymake.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

stand a 2x4 or 4x4 on end underneath the u-shaped part of the hinge. the pull down on the lid like you are closing it. it will spread the hinge and all will be good. dont pull to hard at first, it moves easier than you think. quarter is looking good.:cheers


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

66tempestGT said:


> stand a 2x4 or 4x4 on end underneath the u-shaped part of the hinge. the pull down on the lid like you are closing it. it will spread the hinge and all will be good. dont pull to hard at first, it moves easier than you think. quarter is looking good.:cheers


Did something like that. I have 2" box steel laying around in different lengths, so I stuck a 3' section under the hinge, and held the other end up with a floor jack resting inside the trunk. Worked beautifully, now the trunk closes and actually fits.. sorta.. needs adjustment but it closes now.

After I work on my F150 tomorrow I will weld the quarter panel on and start on the dash/windshield again. More pics later.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Just keep plugging away and one of these days, it'll be done. With the title issue close to resolution on mine, I am already looking forward to getting back at 'er over winter.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

No worries, when I start welding on the 70 I will weld on this one too. Right now I am swapping transmissions in the 98 Gran Prix. Its nice to do something that doesnt need welding or sanding, its kinda nice to get greasy again instead of dusty.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I realized I hadnt taken any pics of the 65 recently, and I have done some work to it. I bolted up the fenders, mainly to get them out of the way. I still need to fix the rust and a few dents on them, but all in all I think I will be able to really get moving on this one when the 70 is finished. I moved it to the bigger shed where we store boats all winter so I had room to work on the 70 and the Gran Prix. Her eis how it looks right now..



















IT LOOKS LIKE A CAR AGAIN!!!!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Love those skinny fronts!!  :cheers


----------



## fst64_v8pwr (Sep 17, 2010)

Work in progress! Lookin good!


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Its back in the shop, and work has resumed. Nothing big to show in pics yet, but its on the way. I have two cars to get painted this winter, and the other one doesnt have to be nice. This one will be done by spring, I dont have anything else to work on over the winter and no other distractions. There is plenty of firewood for the shop now too, thanks to two trailers full of free shipping pallets.


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

Thumpin' your projects look great. Love how the '70 turned out... lookin' forward to watching this '65 move forward. I have a question about welding in a patch on a body panel.

I have a front fender patch to weld on. Should I just try to match it up and weld it, or flange it somehow and weld it together that way. I've seen you make a lot of patch panels and it seems like you just butt them together and weld it. Any advice for a rookie body work guy - workin' on a project with my 15 yr old son and trying to get it right! Thanks.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I like butt welds over lap joints, that sounds kinda dirty... Think of it this way, stuff cant get in the flanged area if there isnt one. If debris accumulates behind the metal it will rust. That is why the lower fenders on A bodies always rusted, stuff between the bracing and the outer panel.

Sometimes a lap joint works better, but for things like quarters and fender try to trim it so you can butt weld it. Always take your time, keep fitting it, and spot weld it rather than just laying a bead around it, minimize the heat. Put a spot every half inch or so, and then a spot between those, and a spot between those, and so on, until the panel is a solid piece.


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

Your body work is looking good, just revisited the first few pages of this thread... what a difference! Have you thought about a motor for this baby?


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Lookin good, made any progress in the past few weeks?


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Not really getting ready for snow right now. Should be hard at it soon. Going to do something with the rust on the front fenders, havent decided if I will sandblast them or POR15 them at this point. Supposed to be good weather tomorrow, been raining for over a week, so tomorrow after rocking the vote I will do something with it and continue with getting the yard ready for pushing snow.




stracener said:


> Your body work is looking good, just revisited the first few pages of this thread... what a difference! Have you thought about a motor for this baby?


I have a 71 400 HO block and some ported 5C heads, 2802 Summit cam , headers and either a 2004R or a 700R4 trans. Stock or performer intake, and a nice running Qjet. The engine is sitting on a stand waiting to go in, its .040 over, balanced, forged pistons but stock rods and crank. Built it way back in 1995 and it doesnt have many miles on it. Good solid bottom end for a cruiser. Should make decent power and idle nice, Dave should have lots of fun next spring.


----------



## aks801 (Jan 11, 2011)

I was really getting into reading up on this project, and then get to the end: no updates since November!

Hope nothing bad is happening with OP. Anyone know?


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks,

Life happens, I am about to get back into it. Been trying to get the motivation up. Had to get firewood and a few other things, not to mention another winter beater.

Found some fender patches so I am going to order those, then its back in the shop for a few hours a day and see what I can get done. I would really like to have it done by spring, but Im not sure if the money will allow that.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Good to hear you're still plugging away. I hear ya on the "life happens". My 67 got waylayed by the Chevelle debacle... Still hoping to get back on it yet this winter, but time is working against me.


----------



## aks801 (Jan 11, 2011)

Great to see you're still at it. Completely understand about LIFE interference.

Looking forward to seeing more, whenever it is that you get to it.

P.S. - Used to work with a group of folks that migrated down here from Marquette. Bunch of crazies! Good crew, though.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I got out there and did some sanding on it today, tomorrow I should have time to get the shop in order so I can work again. Need to move the Mustang out of the way so I can get around the GTO. I think I have my motivation back now, we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Put that Mustang waaaaaaaaay out in the pasture so it doesn't keep sucking your positive energy away....:lol:


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

There is too much money wrapped up in the Mustang and its in bare metal, so I cant put it outside yet! It hasnt sapped my energy, its just in the way.. I wish someone would come buy it from me. If only it was a 67 fastback instead of a 71...


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Went out and took a pic of it today. Since the weather is above zero for a while, and its been in the high 20s to mid 30s I can get something done again. With any luck it will start warming up around here, since the worst of winter should be behind us.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Its getting buried under boxes. Not for long though, once the 455 is done then it will be time to start welding again.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Finally got back to working on the 65! I got the sandblaster out and worked over the front fenders. Found some nasty rust on the replacement I dug out of the trees, but at least its an easy fix. I wish I could find rust free stuff like the guys in California and the desert.




























Also got the first order of parts for it, picked up some fender patches, headlight bezels, and door handles from The Parts Place, fast shipping! Two days when overnight takes two days to get here. I have a whole mess of other stuff coming from OPGI, fuel tank, tank straps, complete wiring harness, and a few other things. As soon as the engine is together, this car is first priority. 

Purdy!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Glad to see you're gettin' back to it....:cheers

I never got to touch my '67. I bought that '66 Chevelle in October and it turned into an all winter marathon that is still going.....


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Im glad to be getting back to it. I really want it done this year, and soon. Today I got the fuel tank, weather stripping, and some of the wiring. It wont be long and I will be shooting paint on it. The interior and wheels are the main big money items left to do. The only sheet metal I need is the hood, otherwise I have everything I need for it now. After this one its time to get that stupid Mustang done. Then I will have an open shop again!


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

And we are back to working on the 65! Today I cleaned up the inner wheel wells, hit them and the grille surround with POR15. Should be ready for a bit of metal work tomorrow, and then I will do the front fender patches. The engines I have been working on are almost done, so its time to get back into the body work. 

I am only waiting on one part that was back ordered, the headlight harness. I have the rest of the electrical system, so this thing should not have any wiring issues when its done. It wont be long and I will be shooting primer on this beast. Tomorrow, lots of welding.

Here are the parts I painted today.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Man the shop looks messy, boxes of supplies and carbs everywhere.

Started some welding today, also straightened the grille surround. Started on the fender rust, so far it is turning out pretty good. Should have the drivers side fender done tomorrow, then I can slather it in POR where it is pitted and get the pass side done. Still need to finish the dash and the pass side A pillar, probably a days work there, just been putting it off.

Here is the fender in progress.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Here is what I got done today. I continued the patch where the hood rests, and patched the rusted out lower section. The welds came out better than I thought, I must be getting better at this stuff.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

lookin good Thumpin, glad to see your back on the Goat


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I didnt have the trunk lid on when I welded the filler panel in, so it had 1/4" overhang when I closed the trunk. Had to pop the spot welds and make it all fit right. I think its pretty close this time, and once its welded in I can weld the other quarter panel on. Once that is done, then its time to start on the doors and finish the cowl. 

This is what I had before, can you say oops? I know I can, and many other expletives.










Here is how it looks right now, still need to reweld it.


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome work!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Looking good. Make sure the rear window fits also. Time to buy some Clecko's? and fit everything, fit twice, weld once.. Fender looks great. Good luck!


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I dont have a back glass for it, it was gone when I bought the car. It should fit though, it was about a 1/4 low from the window channel on the C pillar, and they have a pretty large gap around the glass. I can always make it fit when I get one.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have to weld up the filler panel behind the C pillar and the quarter is done. I havent ground the welds down yet, but it is pretty darn straight considering where the quarter came from, and what I had to do to get it on there. The car had been hit in the rear quarter right above the wheel so I had to make things fit and move them back. The door lines up nice, and even closes good. Not bad for my first full quarter replacement.





























The door was full of filler where it got hit and they sorta pulled it out then just slathered on the bondo. So I ground all that out a while ago and decided to fix it tonight. You can see the rusted lower corner in this pic too. The dent was about half an inch deep, and when the metal is stretched that far it gets ugly fast when you try to bump it out. So I just cut right down the middle of it, and welded it back together. It is only a slight low spot now, so it wont take 1/2" of filler, maybe 1/8" instead. Really I should have just replaced the entire lower section, but I need a piece for the quarter right behind the door, and what is left will work great.

Messed up door. 










Patch cut out and you can see the rusted under structure here along with the cut through the deep dent.










Here is the patched inner and welded up dent. Not the most time efficient way to do it, but it works. Sorta.










And the patch welded in and ready to line up with the door edges while folding the seams. It has a low spot that I will work out later, did a little of it before I came in tonight and it seemed to be easy to fix.




























This is the rusted front half, I am going to use a patch from something else instead of cutting more of teh door skin patch. Its tweaked a bit on this end, and it would be easier to make a patch than fix this one.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Here is the patch I did on the last rust hole in that door above. I just hacked up a scrap piece and welded it in. Nice and smooth, came out surprisingly well.










Ground the welds on the quarter too, now the door will close better.



















Patched up the A pillar I had left, and finished the cowl so I can weld in the lower window frame.










Started on the rusted dash, this one is better than the original, but still had a large hole in it. I used a piece of the quarter panel I frankenstiened last year for a patch, put a nice bend in it and welded it up.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

nice work Thumpin....glad to see your back on the 65' in full force


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree lookin good sir

Bear


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Here is what I got done today. Finished the dash patch, came out ok, needs some work but its presentable and it gets an overlay anyway. Also decided to install the dash and the lower windshield channel, and it came out prety nice. The glass actually fits so I am happy with it. Just need to finish weld it.

It has a dash it it again, and its solid. It has been a long time sine the dash was an actual part of the car and not just sitting in there.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

The front window channel is done except for a bit of die grinder work in one corner. So I hit it with POR, brushed some on the fender where it was pitted and called it a day.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

The passenger side quarter had some rust pitting, and had been hit with a crappy repair, so it got cut out and I have a patch for it I will weld in tomorrow.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

My day got cut short, had to help someone with a 3rd gen bird engine swap. Still got the quarter patched, but I need to finish it and work the wheel well lip a bit. Seems to line up good with the door and will require lots less filler. It would be nice if I could get to where I dont use filler, but my metal working skills arent that good.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Had to patch the door jamb, there were pinholes there.










Started on the trunk seal lip, just have to do the curve now.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Finished the trunk lip seal area, kinda bumpy but I can make it work. Still need to do the filler panel to quarter right behind the C pillar, then this quarter is complete. The reason I havent done that spot is I need to rework under the filler so it sits lower, and I am procrastinating on it.


















The quarter from the Tempest had some rust at the front edge of the wheel well, so I patched that with a piece from the front fender patches I didnt use.










The door lined up easy with the quarter, the gap is a bit wide, but I can live with it.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Lookin' good. Be close to primer on the body soon...:cool


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I want to be shootin primer this week, so the push is on to get the metal done. The big purchase this month was another gallon of filler, its a shame most of it ends up on the floor in the form of dust, and two gallons of epoxy primer. I have two gallons of high build left over from last year, but it will probably take more than that. 

Going to be a while before it gets a GTO hood though, the Tempest hood will do fine for the time being, maybe I will put a big scoop on it.

The engine needs to get swapped into the 70 GTO before I start sanding, or the dust will get all over inside that engine. Hopefully my parts will be here this week and it can get running with the big bad 455...


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

May be better to get some guide coat, so you can see where you are at to get the body close to straight before you start trying to high build the car. Car has came a long way, looks great!
Get the 455 on the road, love to here the story of the high comp ethanol motor!


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Todays work, finished the quarter panel, havent finished the grinding but the gaps are ok.


























Got started on the drivers side fender too. There is an inner brace that was horribly bent and rusted on the replacement from the donor Tempest, so I needed to replace it.










Here is the brace, not welded in yet since I want to POR it first.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice metal work !:cheers


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Once you get it looking like a sealed up tin can and not a rusted out bondo bucket makes you look back at it and smile. 

I am sure you are putting your trim and glass back in for test fits. Hate to finish welding and found out the trim sticks out to far or in to much.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Dont have rear glass, need to see about getting some soon. I can make it fit if I have to, but going by the trim I have enough room to work with that I wont need to make the glass smaller or the hole bigger. The trim is held on with small clips, stock it had pins, but this will get the screw on clips. Using those I can move the position of the screws if I need the trim higher or lower.

Just a bit more metal work on the passenger side, in the rear window channel, and the front fenders. After that, its time to dust it all off and start shooting primer and black on the interior surfaces. Hopefully I can have the metal work done this week and be ready to prime, fill, prime, fill, sand, prime, etc...

I cant wait to see it in color with all the glass in it. Once I get that far I will wire it, install the engine/trans, and run the brake lines. The interior will be the last thing I do to it.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Today was lots of fun. Cleaned out the interior since I had used it to store trim and parts over the winter, then put the steering column and brake pedal in, and set the gauge pack in the dash just for looks and sorta safe keeping. after that it went up on jackstands and the body bolts went in since the body had been just resting on the frame until now. Since the front fenders need aligned and gapped, the body needed to be bolted down at this point. Right before I took the pics and called it quits for the evening, some POR got slapped on rust spots including the one inside the fender where the brace goes.

The passenger side needs the lower bolt removed from the cowl so the fender can be bolted up, the caged nut is spinning in there so its time to get creative. After that is fixed then the fender can be finished and aligned with the door and cowl pieces. What fun it is to rework every single piece on the car.


It needs a swiffer inside, but under the car is spotless... 










You can see the fender protruding near the bottom, stupid bolt is in the way.










The top lines up pretty good. Need more shims for the shop, cant find them and I used to have hundreds.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

As always, amazing work.

On the fender bolt, I believe that's a clip nut. I had one spinning on my Chevelle too. I don't remember if you have a plasma cutter, but that's what I used to nibble away the head of the bolt and then was able to spread the clip open and pop it out.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I ended up cutting them out, I will weld a blind nut back in there. This one had a large block with a threaded hole, no clips to mess with. Just means I have to be more creative when I put it back.

The fender was pretty messed up and had an uneven gap to the door, in addition to being a HUGE gap. So a bit of welding along the edge, followed with grinding and fitting made it much better. It will still take a bit of filler and some more bumping, but its a better fit now.

Before









After.









To make sure everything is in a good spot before I start doing filler and getting it all level, the hood had to go on so I could gap that as well. It turned out to fit quite nice, just need some hinges for it.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That almost looks like a complete car.. Hopefully mine will look like that in a few months after I get it back from my derelict body man and do it myself.. Great job!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Very nice job! It's good to see "metal work" instead of gobs of bondo!:cheers Eric


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

It will still have filler, my metal skills arent good enough to not need it. It will have metal under it and a minimum of filler though, I dont like it to be more than 1/8" thick at the very most. Usually just a skim coat to smooth things out.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

ALL restos have some filler!


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Some more than others. I noticed watching Oerhaulin that they dont show the filler part, its all covered with primer before the cameras are turned on. It always looks like a lot going on, and doing the metal work in one day probably means it gets more than I like. Most of what you put on ends up on the floor. Its the only way to get them smooth and no ripples, dents, or bumps.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

+1 on the skim coat, only used around a half gallon of evercoat on the Tempest and most of that wound up on the floor, did pretty much skim coat the rest in polyester filler before the 2K primer though. on these big flat panels only way to get it straight. a buddy now swears by the spray on polyester high build filler. looks pretty slick....may be doing a fox body this fall for daughters boyfriend, have to give it a try on some baby body panels.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Most avid car guys are going to check your car out with a magnet when you sell it. So, it is best not to have much bondo. But I would rather have straight then crooked and less bondo. The metal work will dictate the amount of bondo needed. Bondo doesn't rust, crappy metal prep underneath does.. It would be nice if we could all do metal work without having to bondo the repair after, but I'm sure every weld gets bondo. 
Body guy told me that every show car gets 200 hours of sanding to make it perfect, unless it's really great, then 100 hours..


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Its rare I sell anything, but I dont want chunks of filler falling off or cracking. That is why I keep it as thin as possible. Usually the fridge magnets stick no problem, because I dont just fill in holes with filler.

The most wet sanding I did was on my Cougar, that thing had more orange peel than a grove in Florida. This one has had a few others ahead of it, so it should come out much better. I get better at this with each car, but I am hypercritical of my work, I notice every small thing I missed while blocking. It makes me want to do it over, but if I do that I will never get anything done.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

1 show car or 9 very clean drivers. I think I would take the 9 clean drivers with little flaws. I am bias since I have 6 muscle cars and 2 classics. Looking more and more like paint.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah I like having drivers, not into show cars. Still I try to make my drivers as nice as possible. This one will be really nice when its done, but I know it wont be anywhere near perfect.

I want to get to the primer, but I still have little things to do. I have been working later in the evenings since its rather warm in the shop during the day. It doesnt help me to sand flash rust off if my sweat drips on it and rusts it again. I did get most of that done last night though, and really except for the antenna hole and the pass side wheel well, this thing could get some primer and filler on it. It just has some spots where it pitted and I dont want the rust coming back and bubbling the paint up later. Might end up taking my spot blaster and hitting those places this evening.

I want to get working on the primer and paint so freakin bad...


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

The patch on the pass side quarter is done and ground down, then it got POR as well. Maybe I should just shoot the entire car with the stuff...



















Finished the trunk floor seam, and found some rust from when I did the welding last year. So it got a liberal layer of POR. Also did inside the quarter, along the wheel well seam and right ahead of the wheel. Hopefully it wont rust there again.










Filled the trim holes in the Tempest fenders, it seems both of them were Tempest in origin. This side came out nice and smooth, the other side got a bump or two from the heat.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

POR is not a bad looking paint job and solid.. Body shop did one, didnt' look bad, semi black. Think it will fade, as they suggest topcoat, but damn good primer til you get it to paint.
Great job on the car, getting there. I feel for you on the next step, I'll send you a jug of elbow grease..:cheers


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Been working on welding and bumping metal the last few days. Today I got out the filler and started in on that chore. Only a couple spots left to weld and I want to get all the low stuff done before I take it off the jackstands. Its pretty much where I want it to be before primer, so if I can finish the welding tomorrow afternoon, then it can get primer before I come in for the night.

Drivers side door needed a bunch of work, its almost 1/8" thick in some places, more than I like but better than it was by about an inch. It looks like a lot of filler in these pics, but really it is just a wide area so I can get it all flat and level, not much of this car was before.


























Passenger side quarter was completely covered in filler (1/4-1/2" thick) when I got the car, going to have a lot less on it this time.


















The roof came out nice, but its hard to see in this pic.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Thump,

I just went and read your thread again from start to finish. I love this project. I am sending lots of encouragement your way. This really is something special, and you have reached an exciting waypoint.


----------



## pontiac_boy (Jul 9, 2011)

Its amazing the amount of body work you have already done to this thing. I know many people who would have just considered this car a total loss. Cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks guys, if I could have found a better car to begin this project I would have gotten it. As it was I could afford this one, so it gets revived. Now that I have found a better car that is complete and two owner, this one might end up a hotrod or an evil twin to the other one.


Well it isnt in bare steel anymore. I kept finding small pitted rust areas that might come back with just primer over them, and some flash rust that didnt want to come off with the DA, so rather than shoot it with epoxy this time, it got Eastwoods rust encapsulator. Usually RE reacts poorly with POR15 so I didnt cover all those areas, just a few. It seems to lift where there wasnt any rust, just bare metal, and that is fine with me. As long as it gets the rust taken care of I am happy with it. Tomorrow I will go over the whole car and see if there are any spots that need sanded down more. After that is taken care of it will get two thick coats of epoxy, then I dont have to worry so much about it flash rusting and I can tackle another project for a bit.

The last shot of it before it gets covered up.










This can of RE is red, so I will know if I have sanded through the primer while I am blocking this thing.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

YAY PRIMER! Its not bare metal anymore! I feel like I just won a seat in the Senate. Went out just now and took some pics since I could breathe without a respirator now.










Fenders are done too!




























Even shot the dash!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Simply AMAZING !!!!!!! Congrats....arty:
This is day to remember. I'm sure many viewers didn't think it would ever get to this stage...:cheers
Hopefully next winter I will get back to work on my '67 GTO. My '66 Chevelle might be on the road next weekend.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

TMP, that Chevelle is awesome, and a great side job from the GTO, congrats!
Thumpin, looks great, long road. I never thought of you as a crook, why do you want to be in the senate?? Awesome job!


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

No worries, Ive had bad renters like that and people just ignore doing car stuff for me, so I feel your pain. It has been a long road, I am tired of body work and I cant wait to get to the mechanical stuff on this one.

So today I got more filler and did some more sanding/filling/sanding and sneezing gray boogers. Also took it off the jackstands so I could reach the roof easier and so I can use the jackstands under the 70 when I swap engines. The body lines are starting to come out and I filled some of the smaller dents. Tomorrow some high build will go on once I get the filler smooth, it has some low spots causing trouble.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I deleted that renter crap. Body work is looking good. I can do body work but don't have the touch to know when to stop or keep going sanding.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Firehawks and slotted mags, go great with body work. looking more and more like paint time too me


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a special fondness for slots. I am thinking this will get a new set or some Rally I wheels in 15X8. I dont have any other 15" slots for the front, and these are not matched to any of the others I have, and the 14s wont clear the disc brakes. I ran these on the 70 for a long time, good set of tires. Bought them back in 97 or 98.

Did some more filler work, got it pretty smooth, filled in a few low spots, then shot some high build on it before calling it quits for the night. This stuff really lets me see all the problem areas, the gray kinda lets them blend in.m A bit of blocking, more smoothing, and fill the lows, then a coat of gray high build with a black guide coat. The front fenders need a bit of work, then they can go back on to get blocked with the doors. The hood hinges showed up today, so that means I can bolt it on and get the fenders right. With luck I could have it painted in a week or so!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Guys who can weld a car back together always impress me to no end. GREAT JOB, Thumpin'. You saved yet another one!!!


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Car is looking great!!!! I'm enjoying the updates. Can't wait to see it in some paint.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Priced the base today, a gallon of Mayfair Maize goes for $341. Lucky me I have two gallons of clear left over, if its any good.

Blocked it out tonight, found the lows and a few high spots. Bumped the highs back down and filled the lows. Havent sanded the filler yet, decided to do it tomorrow, then shoot another coat of high build on it and block it again. I am amazed at how flat I already have this thing. Maybe 25 small spots needed work.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice work. I read the whole thing twice now. I too am impressed


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

n00b question: Aren't you supposed to shoot clear that's specifically for that base? Yknow, for compatibility and stuff? :confused


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I use the same type paint for the two stage paints, same company, so its compatible. The only thing that concerns me is it has been sitting for a few years, not sure what the shelf life on it is. Really though, I might as well spring for the better stuff, costs more but it should stay clear without the cloudiness this stuff can get.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Thumpin455 said:


> I use the same type paint for the two stage paints, same company, so its compatible. The only thing that concerns me is it has been sitting for a few years, not sure what the shelf life on it is. Really though, I might as well spring for the better stuff, costs more but it should stay clear without the cloudiness this stuff can get.


I think the main concern with shelf life is the hardener/activator. Once it's been exposed to air it doesn't take long to go bad. I've read where some folks fill the tops of open containers with argon/argon mix gas (like from a mig welder) to "cap" the liquid and keep the air away from it to make it last longer. The temp's everything has been exposed to is also a concern.

Jump on to the Painucation forum  and ask the folks there. Someone will know.

Bear


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

It should be ovious if the paint is good or bad, liquid or solid.. Does it slosh when you shake it, lol.. You could spray a test panel and see how it does. Some paints will react with others, but the shop I used to go to said the base isn't that important, the quality and money is in the clear. But, with todays chemistry and weirdo paints I wouldnt' try it, Acrylic enamel over Acrylic base, and the like.
What is the paint you want to shoot thumpin?
The new paint is Acrylic Eurethane. Old Emron with a clear coat. Emron didn't use to get cleared, but was hard as a rock.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Everything I have been shooting is acrylic urethane. Some of it gets acrylic enamel, but that is mainly under the hood and on cars I just want to look good from a distance, like my drag car.

It still sloshes in the can, it wont harden without the activator. It has had multiple heat/cold cycles in the shop, so its dodgy at best. I will just bite the bullet and spring for new clear, hopefully I can get it done with one gallon and not orange peel it as bad.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

I dunno about you, but I sure would feel alot better with that new liquid instead of the stuff you had sitting... Sorry for "spending your money for you." :lol:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Just spray it wetter to slow orange peel, and use lots so you can flat sand it later. All cars have orange peel. I just saw a new Vette at the dealer covered in orange peel, looked terrible.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have been planning on getting new clear for it, might use the old stuff on something else, not this one. Maybe on the 65 LeMans I am picking up this week...

The first time I shot two stage I got LOTS of deep peel. I didnt thin it enough, and it was somewhat cold when I shot it. That makes for some nasty peel. It was my second paint job with a crappy HVLP. Now I have a nicer Devilbiss gun that hasnt made a run yet. Might pick up another just for shooting clears.

The mild peel that looks like small bumps doesnt concern me, that wet sands very easy. The deep peel that almost requires being sanded back to the base coat does bother me. So do fisheyes and other problems that arise from doing things 'backyard' like I do here. Mosquitoes love clear coat, its like an aphrodisiac or something.

I am pretty sure my painting skill has improved to where I dont have those problems, only one way to find out though.

Today the front fenders are going back on, along with the hood. Going to make all of that fit right and get them filled and blocked too. No pics yet since its just the same ol thing, and it all looks like it did in the last pics, just alternating between gray and red oxide.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Drivers side needs a bunch of work yet. Thing fits like crap, but then again it was pretty beat when I got it.


















Passenger side isnt too bad, spent most of today fixing the fit, still needs work but the gap is ok and so is the alignment.










C pillar came out nice, and the back half is pretty darn smooth now. Just need to make the front match.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep, save the old clear for a lesser project, hate to have it mess up and have to resand the whole car. Having the gun set right, and thinners matched to temp is a big deal. I try to shoot wet so I don't really have a paint cloud hovering over the car. I think the cloud is from shooting dry, then the dry paint falls on the car and dulls it out. If it doesn't come out of the gun wet, thin it a little more. The gun will make or break a paint job. I have an Iwata gun that I won't shoot with, expensive gun, but has never worked right. Good luck, car is looking great.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Another one followed me home last night.. Now I have most of what I need to finish this one. Little old lady driven LeMans, the second owner had it parked in the garage since 82. I think the tires are older than I am. It was surreal opening the trunk and seeing intact weather stripping channels, and not having the dash rusted away from the cowl.

No worries, this one will get built too, might go fast, might be a cruiser, but it wont go to the crusher and it wont get parted out. Some of it will be donated to the GTO, but the rest of it will get worked over and made nice again. Compared to what I started with on the GTO, this one is practically a show car. It has the original 326 2 barrel and two speed trans, it also runs but needs some attention before it will stay running.










The interior was very nice.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

WOW, that interior is NICE !!!! Looks like a time capsule..:cool


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That thing looks clean, congrats!! Hell of a find.. Interior is too nice.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice find Thumpin, especially in Michigan....:cheers 

IMHO the 65' was the best interior bar none...thats why i used it in the 66' and clean parchment to boot.....WOW!!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Thumpin455 said:


> Another one followed me home last night..


WOW! Man that's a nice one.

Hey Thumpin', you know you're my hero, right? Living out in the country on your own place, a nice big shop, lots of Pontiacs to play with, and the wherewithall to experiment with high compression engines and make them run "like the Good Lord intended"... :cheers

Bear


----------



## pontiac_boy (Jul 9, 2011)

Once again Jealous.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks guys, this one is the Michigan version of 'Grandma Fresh' but it is just a tad musty inside. A new carpet that that might be remedied. She kept it very nice, only the arm rests need replaced. Most of the interior is going in the GTO, so this one will end up being fun or a cruiser with a home made custom interior... but not a hideous tacky one, something interesting and made with materials from Lowes/Menards.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

cool car. al its missing is a targa top. :rofl:


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Got more work done on the GTO, but nothing really different to take pics of. Lots of sanding, but I did mount the hood to the hinges I got from a cool guy in Florida. If I can shoot more primer tomorrow, I will post more pics of it. Maybe wheel it outside and take one with the LeMans in the background..


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice find bro!


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Here is the slice I had to make, turned out pretty well but I am waiting to grind it down until I have the hood aligned and the fender gapped right. It doesnt hit so its no problem. It needed about 1/4" at the worst part of it, so it looks worse than it really is. Kinda sucked filling a big gap like that though. This car does not want to line up the front end, must be too many parts from too many different cars or something.


























I lined it up as best I could from behind, and with the hood, isnt perfect but it is better than factory from what I have seen of unmolested cars.


















And the long view. Took some pics of the LeMans and the front end is tweaked to the passenger side on that one.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

it's really hard to believe that thats the same car you started with Thumpin....looking GREAT!!!, i am still wrestling with my hood after the sandblast incident, when it heats and cools the warps are crazing the paint just a bit and its not staying in alignment either......still looking for a GTO hood, so when i get that i will re-work it on the car and spray them both to have a set.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Instg8ter said:


> it's really hard to believe that thats the same car you started with Thumpin....looking GREAT!!!, i am still wrestling with my hood after the sandblast incident, when it heats and cools the warps are crazing the paint just a bit and its not staying in alignment either......still looking for a GTO hood, so when i get that i will re-work it on the car and spray them both to have a set.



I thought I seen hoods on ebay for $350. I thought about getting one just incase.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

It's very possible it has been hit in the past and the frame has a diamond shape to it, making the alignment difficult. I had my '66 Chevelle on a frame rack before the front end alignment and it is amazingly straight and square. The alignment shop said it has never been in a major crash...:cool

My front fenders seem too close at the bottom of the doors and I think I need to shim the core support up some but I'm waiting till I get the hood done and on to see where it comes in.

Aligning all those pieces after they have been off and some replaced to boot is time consuming and hard on the patience limit...:willy: I know you'll get it where you want it with time...


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah it just takes some effort to get it all to fit. Then its a challenge to get it back on once the engine bay is painted. Its ok, I will get it worked out eventually.

I need a GTO hood for the thing, so this one is on it for now so I can get things lined up. I have been thinking of hammer forming a GTO scoop for it then welding it on. I dont have a pattern to use though. I could make something, now wouldnt that be cool, a hand formed scoop on a car that was built from a wreck.. lol.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a computer in the garage also. Good for looking things up and it is piped into my stereo, so I can use it as my jukebox. Nothing like technology.



The car is looking better and better.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

That laptop has a broken screen, need to fix it since its a nice little machine. As it is, I can get online, look stuff up, or order parts if I want, and it plays music very nice. Its better than a radio or CD player out there, and Pandora plays the stuff I like (when I turn it on)...


Today I got more filling done, lots of it actually, and lots of blocking too. I shot more primer on it, then saw a few spots I missed, so I went back over them with some metal glaze. Tomorrow it will get another coat of red oxide anf blocked again after I sand these spots down. That should be almost everything that needs attention, and you know what that means... Paint coming soon. First will be the black on the dash and firewall, then the jambs, and with any luck at all I can go pick up the base on Monday or Tuesday. I will be so happy to get this thing painted, and start putting it together. It had better come out nice or I will feel like a failure.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

As long as you don't skimp on the final prep work (like we know you won't!), it should look awsome!! Heck, from what you started with, it looks great right now!! :cheers


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

That is simply amazing!
:cheers


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Man I am tired of body work. Lots of sanding and filling today, now its red oxide again. One way or another it is getting painted Monday. I am done making it perfect. Really really tired.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ugrh. I am so sick of block sanding high build primer. Hopefully it wont need much more after this. It needed some epoxy to seal stuff up and adhere to the bare metal spots I found. Part of me wants to just paint it, but part wants me to fix the small bits that stand out.





































One of the spots that needs reworked, not sure what happened but it hit bare metal and then wrinkled up. Also have some filler to knock down.










And another coat of epoxy primer.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Primer looks so good it could almost pass as paint!


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah if I want it off white, sort of an eggshell to it. I was just headed out there to check on it, see if I got any runs this time. A run now would be a huge pain. It still needs more primer, since I didnt mix enough to cover the entire car. I did get the parts that need to be pulled so I can shoot the black though. Tomorrow, the dash and engine compartment get blacked.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

been a long time coming, can't wait to see it painted! Did you decide on a color?


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Mayfair Maize is what Dave wants on it. Just so happens its the same color as the LeMans I just brought home. Not what I would chose, but he wants one like the convertible he had way back.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well my metal working might be ok, but when it comes to filler and bumping dents so the panels are smooth, well I am not so good at that. Today was spent adding filler to the spots where it was still low, reworking a major part of the drivers side quarter, and trying to fix flaws without screwing up the good stuff I had done. Worked most of today for marginal improvement, if any. Self learning this is a pain, I wish someone would show me how to make the quarters flat and not have my repairs show through. I think from now on I will take someone's advice and just wire wheel the metal, then clear it so all the Frankenstein metal work shows. Making it pretty and straight hurts too much. I am really sore tonight, and I just got in.


Here is the front quarter after fixing the not so great stuff..










Then after primer, but you cant see if its straight or not. It just looks gray. I know it will look good in pics, but in person well that is another thing entirely.










Passenger side needed attention too.




























and after again..










Oh look here is the dash and the quarter extensions!










My daughter bead blasted these for me, they came out nice.










I am really sore and tired, going to bed. Might not even get up tomorrow.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I think you put the DA away and get a long board and flat sand it, you can cheat with an air line file. Also get some guide coat, or mist on some black. Looking great, hope it goes better..
Back in the day I took a body class, showed the instructor the work I did on my rear quarter, I thought I was done. He took a line file with 36 grit and took out the whole quarter. That got it straight, but I had to start over basically.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ive already done that four times, 80 grit on my long sander to knock it down, 220 on a base from the other inline sander I wore out, and 320 on a 3M board that is about 2.5' long. I find the high spots, bump them down, fill the low spots, sand to even it out, over and over, and over, and over.... Then when I shoot something with a bit of gloss on it, it looks to me like a blind monkey on meth did it. The wife says I am too hypercritical about my work, and that she couldnt see any of the waves or dents I was talking about, even when I showed them to her. I think she was just being nice..lol.

The DA is only used to rough things in, and to get the car to bare metal. Its a start over tool for me, not a get it flat tool. I have a small arsenal of stuff to get it flat, mostly inexpensive tools and home made stuff. I am just too much of a perfectionist, I want it straight enough it could be painted black and win shows, but I simply dont have the skill for that.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

It is looking great. Don't give up, I know you will get it!

I know how ya feel, while the lines in my car are straight, at the right angle you can see it has highs and lows all over the place. My mom thinks I'm crazy and says she can't see it either. LOL.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I really got a ton of value out of these:

Kevin Tetz's Paintucation OFFICIAL SITE

...and every time I re-view them I learn something new that didn't register with me the last time.

Getting some of that black powdered dry guide coat was a big help, too.

Bear


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Picked up the paint, its going to be yellow today or tomorrow.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Woohoo!!
Yellow is a great color for hiding imperfections, so it should look flawless! If you are long boarding it then you are pretty damn close. Body shops spend hundreds of hours sanding on a car to get it perfect, that's why it costs so much..
Your before and after pics are going to be incredible. Good luck and shoot straight! :shutme


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Painting isnt a problem, got a pretty good handle on that. I am going to make a gif of it, with a before shot, then an after of everything I took a pic of when I started. Then I am going to print every pic I have taken of it, place them in order, and make a book out of it for Dave. I dont think the wife's sisters have any idea how much work and effort has gone into this thing. Once they see that book, I bet they will understand. 

I just blocked the epoxy to knock down the rough spots and smooth it out some. Its quite nice, and as soon as I get some help pulling the hood, then I will paint the radiator support, firewall, dash, and A pillars black. Looks like tomorrow will be yellow after masking off the black... if I get to it tonight.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I spent half the winter marking spots and blocking them back down (but i wasn't painting til spring), at least a hundred hours and had no metal work ...so to see what you have done compared to what you started with is just amazing. Cannot wait to see it in color, i wish i would have put a camera mount on the wall to get pics from the same perspective through the build so i could have a slide show from beginning to end, maybe next time.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ That's a great idea. :cheers


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I thought about it, but there were too many problem areas that needed work, and one vantage point wouldnt cover it well. Plus the car moved around lots. I have some pics from the same perspective, and I can duplicate the early ones easily enough. So it shouldnt be hard making something interesting.

On another note. I got the engine bay, dash, radiator support, and door sills painted. Im all clean and I didnt want the camera out there with the paint that doesnt come off very easy, so no pics yet.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Unmasked it today, and it pulled up two spots of primer on the drivers door. So now its another round of sanding that spot to find how bad it is, and waiting for epoxy to cure. Doesnt look like it will get painted today. The dash came out ok tho.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Honestly it doesnt look too bad, only a few spots will really show, its just the perfectionist in me wanting it to look like a $15k paintjob instead of a $1500 one. I have gone over it again, and shot more epoxy on it to cover the bare metal spots. I will rest while the epoxy cures, then tomorrow I will set everything up, wipe it down, and get to making this thing yellow. The only thing I will rework will be if there are any bugs or runs in it when I check it later tonight. Barring that, it gets painted tomorrow, flaws and everything.

You can see the spot I reworked because the tape pulled some up in this pic. Just sanded it down, feathered it and shot more epoxy over it. Done. Doesnt look like it will wrinkle up, so maybe its good to go now.










Here is the quarter extensions and A pillar fairings with the drivers side fender I had to grind the welds on, fill, and then slather some primer on it. Its under the hood, and heck this thing is no show car, so its good enough.










And the car, as it sits now waiting for its first coat of base color.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ran out of activator so I didnt get to shoot the jambs, the lower part of the drivers door, and the lower front part of the quarter. The rest has the first coat on it, need more stuff to do the second.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Better pics.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

It's way too cool that that car is going to be back on the road and not returning to mother earth like when you found it. Did you paint the pinstripes on? BRAVO!!!, know it feels good to be done with the body and have some color on it...Dave is gonna be floored. Funny thing is i am kinda itching to paint another one....LOL, will hopefully have a GTO hood by spring and do a re-spray on the flat one at the same time as i had a few bubbles pop up on it.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Thumpin455 said:


> Ran out of activator so I didnt get to shoot the jambs, the lower part of the drivers door, and the lower front part of the quarter. The rest has the first coat on it, need more stuff to do the second.


I'm confused, I think you are still a little high on fumes!! :rofl:
Looks really great and you put a pin stripe on it.. What didn't you do?
Congrats, you should have the motor in tomorrow, and driving by the weekend!! Or not..


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah I masked it off before the clear and shot it. So it wont get wet sanded and buffed off. Its a nice 20 footer paint job, and once the laboriously time consuming body is done, then it will go pretty quick. I figure why not stuff the 455 in it that I just pulled from my 70?.. Dave will go WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE with that thing, even with highway gears.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Hell yeah, 455 and highway gear, it will rock! Should be a fun ride soon. Isn't the 70 the car you painted last year, the gold one?


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yep, but it was more to make it one color, get the paint to stop flaking off, and hold the rust at bay until I can give the 70 a frame off on a scale close to this. It has been waiting for me to get back to finishing the engine swap, because I have been busting my tail on this one. Cant wait to hear that new 455 make some noise.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

To bring that to a 20 footer quality from what you started with is just short of "miraculous" You have NOTHING to feel bad about with the job you've done. I WISH my cars were that nice...:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

:agree
TMP gave you props, I am too.
The car looks great and it's time to take credit for bringing it back. I didn't think the car would look that good, lots of metal work. Enjoy your victory, and it isn't the time to be modest, after 250+ posts, we are into this project and are enjoying the semi completion!! Now, the next stage!:cheers


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

So I should start bragging about how awesome I am and how many shows this thing is going to win next summer? Nah, not how I am.. Im too goofy to be like that. I just look back on how far it has come and realize I really dont want to do one this bad again.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

LOL at you. Too cool, congrats, and keep it modest. I really am the same way. Some cars are intended to be parts cars.. With your collection and interests, show car is not your thing, you just love cars and enjoy doing them, I'm the same way, love the project. I am a 75%er, love to bring them back, but dont' want to nickel and dime them. My 70 is the first car I every put gaskets, seals on, and jammed in 25 years and 100 cars..


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

TMP your cars do come out that nice, what are you talking about my friend?


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

That is nothing short of amazing and I admire your humility. It's quite a job to bring a car in the shape that was in back to being road worthy and in my opinion, quite a looker. The mayfair maize looks good on her. 

Looking forward to the "sound clip" when you have the 455 in there.

Congrats on another fine bit of magic. 
:cheers


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I think anyone could do what I have, if they had the time and place to do it. Most of it is attention to detail and not rushing it. I did end up rushing it, there are still some places I could have worked over some more, but I wanted it in color before September. Now I can concentrate on getting the drivetrain in, the car wired, and running. Shouldnt take too long once I get a few small parts, like the mounts.

Funny thing is, I gotta tell Dave its only a 400. I mentioned I might stick the 455 in it and he said "I dont need all that power" I think he is worried it would get about 4mpg. That engine does quite well on gas with a 2.93 rear and an automatic. The nice set up is a 2004R, but I have to rebuild one. I have a couple th400s laying around that will probably go in it for now. It would be nice to get better mileage out of this old car than he does with his diesel trucks. I know I can do it, depending on how he drives it.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Thumpin455 said:


> TMP your cars do come out that nice, what are you talking about my friend?


You know how much pictures hide.....I can't do finish bodywork to save my soul. What I have worked on and painted of the Chevelle is 20 footer at best. I had it to a local gathering a couple weeks ago and some people commented that the bondo work wasn't very good. When I informed them that there was NO bondo on the front 2/3rds and it was all just metal, they were a bit surprised. Some day I'll have a good bodyman do the finish work and get it painted.
All the metalwork on the GTO is hidden. I need to do quarters on both cars and am intimidated by the thought of screwing them up. I already warped the Chevelle hood badly welding up the hood pin holes.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

You guys both do good work. I'd love to have 1/10th the skill you have


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

hoods suck, very thin and huge expanses of metal, a quarter is easy by comparison. Just keep doing spots and dont let it get hot, the body lines will keep it from moving as much as a hood does.

Batman you probably have more than that already, you just need to get started and take your time. I didnt know anything about this before 2005 that I hadnt read in a magazine or something.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

HOODS SUCK!!!...daughters ex BF sandblasted the crap out of mine, took two weeks to get it back near flat and now that its done some heat cycles on the car its warping again. Getting them flat and smooth in the final stages is the hard part , i used all kinds of blocks up to 4', its hard to be patient when you are close to seeing your car in color. And you can do anything you put your mind and tools to Batman...want motivation, a show quality body and paint job will cost you 10,000 dollars, that was motivation enough for me.....arty:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> And you can do anything you put your mind and tools to Batman...want motivation, a show quality body and paint job will cost you 10,000 dollars, that was motivation enough for me.....arty:


:agree ..and that's a "low ball" estimate. I was quoted close to 20k around here.

I'm still happy with the job I did on my car. Although now some of the "wow I did this!" euphoria is starting to wear off and I do see some flaws in it... some "crap how did I miss that?" spots... and some that I'm not sure if I'm not just being overly critical/insecure about..., overall I'm still happy with it and when "regular people" see it for the first time their reaction has unanimously been "wow! you did this yourself??"

I'll probably always sweat it a little whenever I take it to a show or somewhere that "real car guys" have an opportunity to judge it - that's just a normal part of my personality.

Even with all that though, the experience has taught me that it is possible for me to do this and to do it very well, and right. Every flaw that I can see is one that either I somehow overlooked, or happened because I painted the thing in my garage with "so so" lighting and non-existant dust control instead of in a professional paint booth with lights bright as a supernova and "clean room" air handling. None of them are things that I believe are there because it was impossible for me to do better, even though this was my first ever attempt at painting a car.

Take your time, go slow, check your work, when you run into a problem stop and deal with it. You'll be fine.

Bear


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Exactly right Bear. Also if someone wants to point out the flaws in our home built rides, well they had better be capable of doing better themselves, and have some proof of it sitting nearby.

Teddy Roosevelt said it best.



> It is not the critic who counts; not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs, who comes short again and again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming; but who does actually strive to do the deeds; who knows great enthusiasms, the great devotions; who spends himself in a worthy cause; who at the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who at the worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who neither know victory nor defeat.


If they still want to say it could have been better, I will show them a before and some in progress pics..  I am harsher on my work than anyone I have met so far though, so I am not concerned about it.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

In the same boat, although if someone told me 10k for a paint job I'm not sure what would happen. Fall over laughing... probably. Heck I'm thinking the guy I use at work would come in around $2-3k but even that is enough to make me do it myself. I have about 10 hrs in my front fender so far but I'm sure someone that does it everyday would have 1/4 of the time in it. Even so I'm still bent on doing the body work myself and probably painting. If it's a 10 ft'er when I'm done I would be happy. It is a driver. As for sitting at a show and someone pointing out bad work. Well they better catch me in the parking lot because I just came to look around and will be out cruizing shortly. I've found mistakes are harder to see at 65mph.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Here it is in sunlight. I found a bit of a problem. Not entirely sure how to fix it short of sanding and shooting again. I guess doing that would allow me to fix the first chip I put in it too. Mayne I will wait a while and see if anyone notices....














































Hey its TWINS!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

facn8me said:


> In the same boat, although if someone told me 10k for a paint job I'm not sure what would happen. Fall over laughing... probably. Heck I'm thinking the guy I use at work would come in around $2-3k but even that is enough to make me do it myself. I have about 10 hrs in my front fender so far but I'm sure someone that does it everyday would have 1/4 of the time in it. Even so I'm still bent on doing the body work myself and probably painting. If it's a 10 ft'er when I'm done I would be happy. It is a driver. As for sitting at a show and someone pointing out bad work. Well they better catch me in the parking lot because I just came to look around and will be out cruizing shortly. I've found mistakes are harder to see at 65mph.


Theres a lot of satisfaction in doing it yourself too....is 2-3000 with you doing the body, just paints primers and body work materials will run 1200 or so for BC/CC with 2K and epoxy primer. To get it flat and straight you will be sanding over every inch of it 5-6 times after you do your major body stuff half by hand (another 2-3 to cut clear after paint then buff twice).....talk about knowing your car intimately.....:lol:


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice work! And if someone told be 3K to paint mine I'd be all over that!


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

That is one thing about this car.. I know it very intimately. I have touched every piece and part on it.... multiple times.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

looks nice.:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

BatmanGTO said:


> Nice work! And if someone told be 3K to paint mine I'd be all over that!


Get it to me in FL, I can get is reshot for 3k and do a cam swap for you!! :cheers
And show you how to drive the stick.. I may be a little rusty, but would give it my all!
Thumpin, love the way it sits without the motor, love it as a gasser! Looks really good.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Can't wait to see it with better wheels  In the last pic it looks so much bigger than the other one. 

Jet, too bad you weren't a little closer or I'd take ya up on that.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I wish I only had $3k wrapped up in this thing, the sheet metal cost more than that. My time would be stupid expensive if I had to pay for it. Even $5 an hour would be big bucks.

Here it is with some Rally II wheels and a pair of tires I've had sitting around a while. Need to blast and paint the rims, then get trim rings and centers. 










The tires are 265 50 15, they seem to fit quite well. I would run the slots on it, but the 14" fronts wont clear the brakes.. so I put them on the LeMans for now... Its surprising how much of a difference a set of wheels can have on a car. Also discovered this one has air bags in the rear springs, so it clears the big tires on these rims. Looked around under it and the floors and frame are perfect. Only two spots in the trunk need work. The LeMans is going in the shop as soon as the GTO is done, its going to be a quick one even if I do a frame off.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I meant a straight repaint for $3k. Your frame off would cost a fortune to complete, but you did it!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> talk about knowing your car intimately.....:lol:


Man is that ever the truth! :agree

I've got the bumper, grilles, valance, headlights all together. It's starting to look like a car! 

Of course, true to form it fought me for every inch. It took me hours spread over several days to get the bumper lined up. And before that I had to repair the mounting tabs on the grilles before I could mount them into the bumper. Then assembling the valance both mounting studs on the back of one parking lamp broke off and required a creative repair, and of course *AFTER* I got the valance installed and bolted up (including the two blind bolts on each side that are very difficult to get to) I discovered that there wasn't enough room behind the connectors to be able to connect the wiring so I had to drop it back down a little to connect them -- *THEN* I discovered a ground problem causing both lamps to not work, so it all had to come out and apart again so I could take a wire wheel to it to create a good ground path, then re-install it all for a third time, after making yet another trip to the hardware store to buy more sheet metal screws because I couldn't find all the originals --- until the next day when I spied them all sitting on a shelf in a cabinet where I'd put them so I wouldn't forget where they were. :shutme

Both my big ol' hands look like I've been in a bare knuckles brawl - up past my wrists :willy:

Then the headlamps --- bought 4 brand new ones, Sylvania Halogens. Putting in the first one, it wouldn't 'sit' right in the cup no matter how it was oriented. Took a good look at the light and down at the bottom on the front it said "Motorcycle", on the back it was stamped "Wagner" --- apparently someone had swapped the "wrong" bulb into the Sylvania box at the parts store, and they didn't have any more of the right lamp in stock when I took it back - naturally. So I had to go hunting elsewhere.

And I wonder why I always seem to be so "wrong" about estimating how long a task is going to take....

BUT --- all the headlights work now, and the parking lights, and it looks GOOOOOOD!! arty:

Bear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Thumpin455 said:


> I wish I only had $3k wrapped up in this thing, the sheet metal cost more than that. My time would be stupid expensive if I had to pay for it. Even $5 an hour would be big bucks.
> 
> Here it is with some Rally II wheels and a pair of tires I've had sitting around a while. Need to blast and paint the rims, then get trim rings and centers.
> 
> ...


Didn't the LeMans have a different tail panel??(between the tail lights) That looks just like my GTO center tail panel.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I dont know Rukee, this one has the parts I need, so they will go on the GTO when I get that far. Thinking about running the wiring today, just because I can...


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

So, you'll rob peter to pay paul. Steal everything off the Lemans, then have to find it again to put back on the Lemans.. That Lemans is a damn nice donor car.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Tempest had the red taillights with more bars on the centerpiece, Lemans was same as GTO....


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Just going to leave some things off, like the trim around the windows, and use the best parts on the GTO. I have other seats for the LeMans, so most of it wont end up going anywhere. I think I will swap the rear under the GTO though, since its the right width, might even chuck a posi in it at some point if I can find one that isnt for deep gears.










It has wires in it now, need to install the dash and engine, but its all in there.


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

That thing is looking awesome Thumpin'. Great job, I've learned a lot from your thread here!


----------



## twinjracing (Aug 28, 2010)

X2 looks good and i just hope i can put mine together and make it look as nice.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I should have masked it better, now I have to shoot more black on the frame and firewall. The brake parts are here, but they have the wrong ends on them, so I need to do some flares again. Should have just saved the $$ and built them myself. Still trying to decide if I will pull a MC from another car or buy a new one with a booster and put it on. Maybe just roll by the junk yard pick one up and make it work. In a couple days the LeMans will go in the shop alongside the GTO so it can donate parts directly from one to the other. Still need to get a carpet since the LeMans had a junk one in it, but I can do the sound/heat barrier stuff and get everything else done. Havent decided on a headliner, might just build one rather than struggle with bows and creases.



















I got my groove back, and I want to work on stuff again. Part of it is the new set of heads I got yesterday for the alky 455.


----------



## ChiefPontiac66 (Jul 12, 2012)

It looks awesome. I read this from start to finish. Amazing job!
So is it finished?


----------



## Keith37f20 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just finished reading this thread. I Learned A Lot!!! You really should post a picture of the finished car. This is like reading a story and finding the last page is missing.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

hav'nt heard from OP in over a year


----------

